# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Արևապաշտական  տիեզերաշինություն

## Մեղապարտ

Արեւապաշտական  տիեզերաշինություն

Գաղափարական առումով մեր տարածաշրջանն առանձնանում է նրանով, որ հանդիսանում է միաստվածության օրրան։ Ուստի հայ մինչքրիստոնեական  հավատալիքների ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ հարկավոր է  հաշվի առնել այս դրսևորումը որպես գեոէթնիկական երևույթը։ Տիեզրաշինական հայկական ավան դապատումների հնագույն շերտերի վերականգնման փորձը մշտապես բախվում է եղած նյութերի հատվածականությանը կամ նրա առաջնային նյութի հետագա ժամանակաշրջաններում կրած փոփոխություններին:
Տիեզրաշինական ավանդապատումների Արաչական համակարգը հայկական էթ նոսի հնագույն մշակույթի մեջ անշուշտ պետք է պահպանված լինի, սակայն առ այսօր առանձին վերցված մենք հստակ և ամբողջական տեղեկություն չունենք այդ մասին, չունենք նաև  ամբողջական տեղեկություններ մեր արևապաշտական հնա գույն պանթեոնի մասին:
Սակայն կարող ենք վստահ լինել մեկ բանում, մենք գործ ունենք Արևապաշտա կան Տիեզրաշինական արարչության այնպիսի կայուն համակարգի հետ, որը ժա մանակի ընթացքում դառնալով համամարդկային,  հիմք է հանդիսացել այլ ավան դապատումների համար: Հնդեվրոպական տարածաշրջանի առանցքային բոլոր ավանդապատումները պահպանել են  իրենց մեջ Արևապաշտական Տիեզերաշինա կան Արարչության գլխավոր էլեմենտները, սա հիմք է հանդիսանում կարծելու, որ հնդեւրոպական տարածաշրջանի բոլոր տիեզերաշինական ավանդապատում ները ծագում են մեկ աղբյուրից:
Համաձայն եւրոասիական տիեզրաշինական ավանդապատումների, Տիեզերքը ծնվելով, իր հետ ստեղծում  է իր պատմությունը, որտեղ ամենից շատ կրկնվում են աստվածները և նրաց, իրար փոխարինող աստվածների չորս սերունդները, որոնց միջոցով կառավարվում է արարված աշխարհը,իր ստեղծման պահից սկսած: Տիե  զերաշինական այս լեյբմոտիվը հիմքային է:
Տիեզերական կյանքի ալգորիթմը սկսվում է մեկ երեւույթից, որը  համարժեք է Արարչին: Սկզբի կամ էության բաժանումը առաջին զույգի, նշանակում է անցում հետագա բազմաքանակության,մեկ էությունը և Անորոշ երկդեմությունը հիմք հան դիսացան գաղափարական և թվային  համակարգերի ստեղծման համար :Երկդեմ կառավարման մոդելը գրավոր ձևով առաջին անգամ մեզ է հասել Շումեր  կոչվող մշակույթից: 
(հատված) 
*Ամբողջությանբ կարող եք կարդալ*
http://www.iranahayer.com/

----------

Gayl (17.04.2009), Արիացի (16.04.2009), Լեռնցի (16.04.2009)

----------


## Նարե

Վայյյյյյյ , ետ ես ինչքան բան չգիտեմ, մեր տարածաշրջանը երբ է  եղել միաստվածության
 օրրան, ով ավելի մանրամասն կպատմի, միգուցե Մեղապարտը՞ :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վայյյյյյյ , ետ ես ինչքան բան չգիտեմ, մեր տարածաշրջանը երբ է  *եղել միաստվածության
>  օրրան*, ով ավելի մանրամասն կպատմի, միգուցե Մեղապարտը՞


և տիեզերաշինության… այն էլ արևապաշտական

----------


## Rhayader

Վարպետ, ջանդ սաղացրու, սնովա նաչիլոս:
...
Ի միջի այլոց, ես հայկական հավատալիքներն ուսումնասիրել եմ մինչև վաղ նեոլիթ՝ Վիշապապաշտության ակունքները, ու միաստվածության հետք էլ չեմ տեսել: Ունեինք Աժի Դահակա (համեմատիր՝ Աժդահակ), Աժի Ռուդրախա, և այլն: Դատելով վիշապաքարերից, ամենաշատը պաշտվում էր ջրի վիշապը:

Միաստվածության վաղ նկրտումներ կան Բաբելոնում («Էլ» աստվածության կուլտը, որն իր հերթին դարձավ քրիստոնեության Հայր-Աստծո նախատիպ, չնայած ի սկզբանե կին էր):
Ի միջի այլոց, Էլն էլ է ուղարկում իր որդի Մարդուկին աշխարհ, ինչից հետո Մարդուկը մեռնում էլ է, հարություն էլ է առնվում:
Նաև Հնդկաստանում՝ Վիշնուի ու նրա ավատարաների կուլտերը:
Մեղապարտ, խղճա մեր նյարդերը:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.01.2009), Նարե (24.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վարպետ, ջանդ սաղացրու, սնովա նաչիլոս:
> ...
> Ի միջի այլոց, ես հայկական հավատալիքներն ուսումնասիրել եմ մինչև վաղ նեոլիթ՝ Վիշապապաշտության ակունքները, ու միաստվածության հետք էլ չեմ տեսել: Ունեինք Աժի Դահակա (համեմատիր՝ Աժդահակ), Աժի Ռուդրախա, և այլն: Դատելով վիշապաքարերից, ամենաշատը պաշտվում էր ջրի վիշապը:
> 
> Միաստվածության վաղ նկրտումներ կան Բաբելոնում («Էլ» աստվածության կուլտը, որն իր հերթին դարձավ քրիստոնեության Հայր-Աստծո նախատիպ, չնայած ի սկզբանե կին էր):
> Ի միջի այլոց, Էլն էլ է ուղարկում իր որդի Մարդուկին աշխարհ, ինչից հետո Մարդուկը մեռնում էլ է, հարություն էլ է առնվում:
> Նաև Հնդկաստանում՝ Վիշնուի ու նրա ավատարաների կուլտերը:
> Մեղապարտ, խղճա մեր նյարդերը:


Շատ կասկածելի է որ պարոնը ուսումնասիրած լինի «հայկական հավատալիքները»:
Ինչ կուզի ասել «Վիշապապաշտության ակունքներ՞»
Իսկ սա պարոնի համար  հայկական էթնոսի կրոնական գիտակցության մեջ  միաստվածության էրեւույթը որ պատմական ժամանակաշրջանում է ընդգծված հանդես գալիս:
Առանց բռնկումների եւ տվայտանքների որպեսզի  երկխոսություն տեղի ունենա:
Իսկ հարցադրումը անում եմ հիմա քանի որ ,վերջին գրությունից հետո ես ժամանակավորապես բացակայեցի ֆորումից: :Cool:

----------


## Rhayader

> Շատ կասկածելի է որ պարոնը ուսումնասիրած լինի «հայկական հավատալիքները»:


Վանական, ես հայկական հավատալիքները շաաաաաատ ավելի խորն եմ ուսումնասիրել, քա քո նշած արորդու աղանդակիցները, ովքեր անասելի անամոթությամբ փորձել են իրար կապել Հայկ նահապետի ու Սասունցի Դավթի մասին առասպելները, ալարելով գոնե տեսնել, որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններից են:



> Ինչ կուզի ասել «Վիշապապաշտության ակունքներ՞»
> Իսկ սա պարոնի համար  հայկական էթնոսի կրոնական գիտակցության մեջ  միաստվածության էրեւույթը որ պատմական ժամանակաշրջանում է ընդգծված հանդես գալիս:


Վանականն ասած իր հեղինակավոր խոսքը: Չգիտեմ, ինչպես ես հասել դրան, բայց եթե պնդես, որ 1+1-ը 2 է տալիս, կսկսեմ դրան էլ կասկածել:



> Իսկ հարցադրումը անում եմ հիմա քանի որ ,վերջին գրությունից հետո ես ժամանակավորապես բացակայեցի ֆորումից:


Ի բարեբախտություն մեզ :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Վանական, ես հայկական հավատալիքները շաաաաաատ ավելի խորն եմ ուսումնասիրել, քա քո նշած արորդու աղանդակիցները, ովքեր անասելի անամոթությամբ փորձել են իրար կապել Հայկ նահապետի ու Սասունցի Դավթի մասին առասպելները, ալարելով գոնե տեսնել, որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններից են:
> 
> Վանականն ասած իր հեղինակավոր խոսքը: Չգիտեմ, ինչպես ես հասել դրան, բայց եթե պնդես, որ 1+1-ը 2 է տալիս, կսկսեմ դրան էլ կասկածել:
> 
> Ի բարեբախտություն մեզ


Նախ կխնդրեի գրել Մեղապարտ,հիմա ըստ էության  հիմա ես հայկական հավատալիքներից մեկը անջատեմ եւ  ֆորումի շրջանակներում  ներկայացնել քո բոբիկության չափը:
Առաջարկում եմ ներկայացնես  քո ամենա խորը իմացած հայկական  հավատալիքներից մեկը,իսկ եթե դու հարաբերականորեն հավասարաչափ ես տիրապետում նյութին կառաջարկեմ  ներկայացնես խոյի երեւույթը կամ հենց վիշապի երեւույթը:
Հայտարարում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ԲՈԲԻԿ ԵՍ :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

Լեռնցի (16.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ կխնդրեի գրել Մեղապարտ,հիմա ըստ էության  հիմա ես հայկական հավատալիքներից մեկը անջատեմ եւ  ֆորումի շրջանակներում  ներկայացնել քո բոբիկության չափը:
> Առաջարկում եմ ներկայացնես  քո ամենա խորը իմացած հայկական  հավատալիքներից մեկը,իսկ եթե դու հարաբերականորեն հավասարաչափ ես տիրապետում նյութին կառաջարկեմ  ներկայացնես խոյի երեւույթը կամ հենց վիշապի երեւույթը:
> Հայտարարում եմ ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ԲՈԲԻԿ ԵՍ


Ավելի լավ է ներկայացնեմ ձեր իմացած «հայկական հավատի» ծաղրը:
Ի միջի այլոց, http://armsoul.com կայքում այդ հավատացյալներն արդեն քննարկում են, թե ուր է ժողովուրդը գնալու աղոթելու արորդիացումից հետո:
Այսպիսով, արորդիների ուխտ, ինչին են հավատում: Արը՝ դե, իսկական արիական հավատալիքներում էլ է ստեղծագործ ուժը: Մնացածը նրա երեխաներն են՝ այստեղ էլ, ասենք, դասագրքերում անգամ կարելի է գտնել հայկական աստվածների պանթեոնն ու նրանց նշանակությունները: Թե իրականում ինչպես է նրանցից ամեն մեկի պաշտանմունքը մտել ազգի մեջ՝ չի նշվում, իհարկե, քանի որ արն իսկական (թռու, այս) աստվածն է, ու ամեն ինչ իսկապես այդպես է եղել ու սկզբից էլ այդպես էր:
Վահագն ձյան բազմամարտի չեմպիոն էր, բայց պատահմամբ «ծուռ կրակեց» իր «հազար արևներից կռած» գուրզը, որն ընկավ «Երկիր» մոլորակի վրա ու կոչվեց Արարատ (որ ասում եմ՝ Նու Պագաձին էլ ա հայ, չեք հավատում :LOL: ) մոլորակը սնվում է դրանից, այդ տարածքում ամեն ինչ ծաղկում է, իսկ դրանից դուրս՝ ոչ:
Ամեն ինչ ասես լավ է, բայց Անահիտ աստվածուհու մոտ սենտիմենտներ են սկսում արևի ճառագայթների ու արևի հարաբերությունների հետ կապված, ու նա ուզում է ցավով ծննդաբերել (պոլինեզիական Մաուի աստծո ու արևի մասին լեգենդներից մեկի նմանակման հոտ է գալիս, կամ էլ պոլինեզիացիք էլ են հայ):
Ծնում է (Ար-Արամազդ ձայի սարդելկեն լավ է աշխատում), անունը դնում՝ Արի: Նա երկրային աստված է, որը մահկանացու է, բայց վերածնվում է իր զավակների ու թոռների մեջ: Թե ինչ օրինաչափությամբ, չի նշվում: Արիի զավակները կոչվում են արիացիներ (մնացածը, երևի, գնացիներ):
Հիմա սկսում է անտիսեմիտիստական մասը: Վիշապը (խեղճուկրակ) գալիս է Արի մոտ ու խնդրում, որ իրեն էլ մարդ ստեղծելու զորություն կտա: Արն ասում է, որ ինքը կինոյի միակ ձվերով տղան է, ու մենակ ինքն ա*ր*նանդամ ունի: Այնպես որ՝ վիշապի ստեղծածն արարումից զուրկ կլինի: Փաստորեն, այն դատապարտված է պարզապես Արիին նախանձելու ու Արիի կյանքը թունավորելու: Ինչ խոսք, վիշապն իր վուդու-տիկնիկին կերտում է հողից: Անվանում է Չարի: Իսկ երբ Չարին կնոջ կարիք է ունենում, ապա կնոջը կերտում է Չարիի կողից ու գուշակեք ինչպես է անվանում՝ Եվա :Tongue:  Եվան ու նրա անունն, իրենց ծագումնաբանությամբ, հաշվի չեն առնվում, իհարկե: Ուղղենք այդ անարդարությունը: Եվան *(חַוָּה)* (թարգմանաբար՝ «Ապրող», «Կյանքի աղբյուր»), հուրիական «Խեբա» աստվածուհու առավել ուշ արտահայտումը հուդայիզմում, հետագայում անցել է նաև քրիստոնեությանը: Արիական դիցաբանության մեջ արհեստականորեն, անամոթաբար խցկված այս հատվածը խելքը գլխին մարդու մոտ մինիմում քմծիծաղ է առաջացնում:
Տափակ է նաև հին շումերական Լիլիթ *(לילית)* դեմոնի կապակցումն այս զվարճալի հեքիաթի մեջ: Նա (ինչպես և հրեաների մոտ) առաջին մարդու (Արիի) առաջին կինն է: Հետո նա փախչում է Արիից ու գնում Չարիի մոտ (այ սրա մասին էին պատմում հրեաները :LOL:  մենք ավելի շուտ ենք Լիլիթին դոմփել փաստորեն):
Կարող եմ հավերժ շարունակել: Իմաստ ունի՞ նման չնչինության վրա ուժ ծախսելը (կամ դուք ով եք որ ես ձեզ բան եմ բացատրում):
Ձեր հալով մնացեք:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ավելի լավ է ներկայացնեմ ձեր իմացած «հայկական հավատի» ծաղրը:
> Ի միջի այլոց, http://armsoul.com կայքում այդ հավատացյալներն արդեն քննարկում են, թե ուր է ժողովուրդը գնալու աղոթելու արորդիացումից հետո:
> Այսպիսով, արորդիների ուխտ, ինչին են հավատում: Արը՝ դե, իսկական արիական հավատալիքներում էլ է ստեղծագործ ուժը: Մնացածը նրա երեխաներն են՝ այստեղ էլ, ասենք, դասագրքերում անգամ կարելի է գտնել հայկական աստվածների պանթեոնն ու նրանց նշանակությունները: Թե իրականում ինչպես է նրանցից ամեն մեկի պաշտանմունքը մտել ազգի մեջ՝ չի նշվում, իհարկե, քանի որ արն իսկական (թռու, այս) աստվածն է, ու ամեն ինչ իսկապես այդպես է եղել ու սկզբից էլ այդպես էր:
> Վահագն ձյան բազմամարտի չեմպիոն էր, բայց պատահմամբ «ծուռ կրակեց» իր «հազար արևներից կռած» գուրզը, որն ընկավ «Երկիր» մոլորակի վրա ու կոչվեց Արարատ (որ ասում եմ՝ Նու Պագաձին էլ ա հայ, չեք հավատում) մոլորակը սնվում է դրանից, այդ տարածքում ամեն ինչ ծաղկում է, իսկ դրանից դուրս՝ ոչ:
> Ամեն ինչ ասես լավ է, բայց Անահիտ աստվածուհու մոտ սենտիմենտներ են սկսում արևի ճառագայթների ու արևի հարաբերությունների հետ կապված, ու նա ուզում է ցավով ծննդաբերել (պոլինեզիական Մաուի աստծո ու արևի մասին լեգենդներից մեկի նմանակման հոտ է գալիս, կամ էլ պոլինեզիացիք էլ են հայ):
> Ծնում է (Ար-Արամազդ ձայի սարդելկեն լավ է աշխատում), անունը դնում՝ Արի: Նա երկրային աստված է, որը մահկանացու է, բայց վերածնվում է իր զավակների ու թոռների մեջ: Թե ինչ օրինաչափությամբ, չի նշվում: Արիի զավակները կոչվում են արիացիներ (մնացածը, երևի, գնացիներ):
> Հիմա սկսում է անտիսեմիտիստական մասը: Վիշապը (խեղճուկրակ) գալիս է Արի մոտ ու խնդրում, որ իրեն էլ մարդ ստեղծելու զորություն կտա: Արն ասում է, որ ինքը կինոյի միակ ձվերով տղան է, ու մենակ ինքն ա*ր*նանդամ ունի: Այնպես որ՝ վիշապի ստեղծածն արարումից զուրկ կլինի: Փաստորեն, այն դատապարտված է պարզապես Արիին նախանձելու ու Արիի կյանքը թունավորելու: Ինչ խոսք, վիշապն իր վուդու-տիկնիկին կերտում է հողից: Անվանում է Չարի: Իսկ երբ Չարին կնոջ կարիք է ունենում, ապա կնոջը կերտում է Չարիի կողից ու գուշակեք ինչպես է անվանում՝ Եվա Եվան ու նրա անունն, իրենց ծագումնաբանությամբ, հաշվի չեն առնվում, իհարկե: Ուղղենք այդ անարդարությունը: Եվան *(חַוָּה)* (թարգմանաբար՝ «Ապրող», «Կյանքի աղբյուր»), հուրիական «Խեբա» աստվածուհու առավել ուշ արտահայտումը հուդայիզմում, հետագայում անցել է նաև քրիստոնեությանը: Արիական դիցաբանության մեջ արհեստականորեն, անամոթաբար խցկված այս հատվածը խելքը գլխին մարդու մոտ մինիմում քմծիծաղ է առաջացնում:
> Տափակ է նաև հին շումերական Լիլիթ *(לילית)* դեմոնի կապակցումն այս զվարճալի հեքիաթի մեջ: Նա (ինչպես և հրեաների մոտ) առաջին մարդու (Արիի) առաջին կինն է: Հետո նա փախչում է Արիից ու գնում Չարիի մոտ (այ սրա մասին էին պատմում հրեաները մենք ավելի շուտ ենք Լիլիթին դոմփել փաստորեն):
> Կարող եմ հավերժ շարունակել: Իմաստ ունի՞ նման չնչինության վրա ուժ ծախսելը (կամ դուք ով եք որ ես ձեզ բան եմ բացատրում):
> Ձեր հալով մնացեք:


Քուչի մակարդակ :Cool: 
Պատմիր վիշապի մասին եթե իվիճակի էս ու կսկսես սկզբից այլ ոչ թե միջնամասից կամ
Նարգիզ տատի հեքիաթներից,խնդրում եմ: :Ok: 
Ինձ համար անհետաքրքի է Ուխտագրքային կամ ոչ ուխտագրքային մեկնաբանություն ները ինձ հետաքրքիր են քո գիտելիքների խորությունը: :Cool:

----------


## Արիացի

> Արեւապաշտական  տիեզերաշինություն
> 
> Գաղափարական առումով մեր տարածաշրջանն առանձնանում է նրանով, որ հանդիսանում է միաստվածության օրրան։ Ուստի հայ մինչքրիստոնեական  հավատալիքների ուսումնասիրման ժամանակ հարկավոր է  հաշվի առնել այս դրսևորումը որպես գեոէթնիկական երևույթը։ Տիեզրաշինական հայկական ավան դապատումների հնագույն շերտերի վերականգնման փորձը մշտապես բախվում է եղած նյութերի հատվածականությանը կամ նրա առաջնային նյութի հետագա ժամանակաշրջաններում կրած փոփոխություններին:
> Տիեզրաշինական ավանդապատումների Արաչական համակարգը հայկական էթ նոսի հնագույն մշակույթի մեջ անշուշտ պետք է պահպանված լինի, սակայն առ այսօր առանձին վերցված մենք հստակ և ամբողջական տեղեկություն չունենք այդ մասին, չունենք նաև  ամբողջական տեղեկություններ մեր արևապաշտական հնա գույն պանթեոնի մասին:
> Սակայն կարող ենք վստահ լինել մեկ բանում, մենք գործ ունենք Արևապաշտա կան Տիեզրաշինական արարչության այնպիսի կայուն համակարգի հետ, որը ժա մանակի ընթացքում դառնալով համամարդկային,  հիմք է հանդիսացել այլ ավան դապատումների համար: Հնդեվրոպական տարածաշրջանի առանցքային բոլոր ավանդապատումները պահպանել են  իրենց մեջ Արևապաշտական Տիեզերաշինա կան Արարչության գլխավոր էլեմենտները, սա հիմք է հանդիսանում կարծելու, որ հնդեւրոպական տարածաշրջանի բոլոր տիեզերաշինական ավանդապատում ները ծագում են մեկ աղբյուրից:
> Համաձայն եւրոասիական տիեզրաշինական ավանդապատումների, Տիեզերքը ծնվելով, իր հետ ստեղծում  է իր պատմությունը, որտեղ ամենից շատ կրկնվում են աստվածները և նրաց, իրար փոխարինող աստվածների չորս սերունդները, որոնց միջոցով կառավարվում է արարված աշխարհը,իր ստեղծման պահից սկսած: Տիե  զերաշինական այս լեյբմոտիվը հիմքային է:
> Տիեզերական կյանքի ալգորիթմը սկսվում է մեկ երեւույթից, որը  համարժեք է Արարչին: Սկզբի կամ էության բաժանումը առաջին զույգի, նշանակում է անցում հետագա բազմաքանակության,մեկ էությունը և Անորոշ երկդեմությունը հիմք հան դիսացան գաղափարական և թվային  համակարգերի ստեղծման համար :Երկդեմ կառավարման մոդելը գրավոր ձևով առաջին անգամ մեզ է հասել Շումեր  կոչվող մշակույթից: 
> (հատված) 
> *Ամբողջությանբ կարող եք կարդալ*
> http://www.iranahayer.com/


Մեղապարտ, վերջերս մի մարդ ինձ կցկտուր տեղեկություններ հայտնեց <<Արիական Աստվածաշնչի>> մասին: Ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ էի լսում նման բանի մասին: Դու կարող է ինչ-որ տեղեկություն ունենաս, թե դա ինչ աշխատություն է?

----------


## Նորմարդ

*Մոդերատորական:* 
_Խնդրում և պահանջում եմ միմյանց գիտելիքների մասին կասկածները, բուռն քննարկման չվերածել, բացվել է թեմա աշխատեք մնալ քննարկվող թեմայի շրջանակներում ինչքան էլ դա դժվար թվա: Իսկ ում համար թեման անհեթեթ ու անիմսատ է թվում, ում գլուխը ցավում է ուղղակի կխնդրեմ օֆտոթային գրառումներ չանել վատնելով և իմ և իր անգին ժամանակը:
Հարգանքներով` Նորմարդ_

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մեղապարտ, վերջերս մի մարդ ինձ կցկտուր տեղեկություններ հայտնեց <<Արիական Աստվածաշնչի>> մասին: Ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ էի լսում նման բանի մասին: Դու կարող է ինչ-որ տեղեկություն ունենաս, թե դա ինչ աշխատություն է?


Ինչքան էլ ցանկանանք բարի ցանկություններով մոտենալ խնդրո առարկային և փորձենք «Աստվածաշունչ» երեւույթին ավելացնել Արիական,Հրեական,կամ Հալդեական կամ Վեդական ոչինչ դուրս չի գա քանի որ ,կամ մեկ «Աստվածաշունչ» գրված մեկ համակարգի միջոցով որը հնագույն աշխարհին հայտնի էր որպես Արեւապաշտական համակարգ:
Այս համակարգից բխել են հրապաշտական, կրակապաշտական, լուսնապաշտական, կռապաշտական  համակարգերը :
Արեւապաշտական համակարգը քառահարկ է եւ քառակողմ կազմված է 365 աստվածներից:
Այս համակարգի մեջ չարի ընկալումը այլ է մեր այսօրվա ընկալումից նա նույնքան բնական երեւույթ է ինչքան բարին:Նրանք երկուսն էլ կատարում  են մեկ աշխատանք
Պայմանականորեն ինչպս հիմա Հրեշտակը եւ Գաբրիել հրեշտակը:

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս "արորդիները" /ներեղություն հնարավոր ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտության համար - բայց հասկանալի է, թե խոսքը ում մասին է/ հաճախ ընկնում են չափազանցությունների մեջ... :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Ըստ իս "արորդիները" /ներեղություն հնարավոր ոչ կոռեկտ արտահայտության համար - բայց հասկանալի է, թե խոսքը ում մասին է/ հաճախ ընկնում են չափազանցությունների մեջ...


Իսկ դու քեզ արորդի չես համարու՞մ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իսկ դու քեզ արորդի չես համարու՞մ:


Ցանկացած հայ արդեն արորդի է անկախ նրանից գիտակցում է թե ոչ:
Մեր մտածողության հիքը կազմում է արորդությունը ,այդ պատճառով է որ ամենօրյա խոսակցությունների մեջ «պապաիս արեւ» միտքը համարվում է ամենա բարձրագույնը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ցանկացած հայ արդեն արորդի է անկախ նրանից գիտակցում է թե ոչ:
> Մեր մտածողության հիքը կազմում է արորդությունը ,այդ պատճառով է որ ամենօրյա խոսակցությունների մեջ «պապաիս արեւ» միտքը համարվում է ամենա բարձրագույնը:


Ես դա գիտեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ցանկացած հայ արդեն արորդի է անկախ նրանից գիտակցում է թե ոչ:
> Մեր մտածողության հիքը կազմում է արորդությունը ,այդ պատճառով է որ ամենօրյա խոսակցությունների մեջ «պապաիս արեւ» միտքը համարվում է ամենա բարձրագույնը:


Կներեք, բայց պիտի անկեղծ մի բան գրեմ: Իսկ այն որ երիտասարդությունը ամենօրյա խոսկացությունների մեջ անըդհատ ասում է «Գ7 ըլնեմ», ոնց կբացատրեք? Իսկ «ցավդ տանեմ»-ը ?? Թե արորդինը բոլորը գոմիկ ու բժիշկ էին ??

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2009), Rhayader (19.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (18.04.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք, բայց պիտի անկեղծ մի բան գրեմ: Իսկ այն որ երիտասարդությունը ամենօրյա խոսկացությունների մեջ անըդհատ ասում է «Գ7 ըլնեմ», ոնց կբացատրեք? Իսկ «ցավդ տանեմ»-ը ?? Թե արորդինը բոլորը գոմիկ ու բժիշկ էին ??


Հարազատիտ արևով երդվալը եկել  է շաաաաատ վաղուց,չե՞ս նկատել որ ուրիշ երկրներում օգտագործում են միայն «երդվում եմ» արտահայտությունը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կներեք, բայց պիտի անկեղծ մի բան գրեմ: Իսկ այն որ երիտասարդությունը ամենօրյա խոսկացությունների մեջ անըդհատ ասում է «Գ7 ըլնեմ», ոնց կբացատրեք? Իսկ «ցավդ տանեմ»-ը ?? Թե արորդինը բոլորը գոմիկ ու բժիշկ էին ??


Լրիվ հասկացա , վերջին 2000 տարվա մեր կենցաղային մշակույթի մեջ հաստատուն կատեգորիաներ կան որոնք անփոփոխ արժեքներ են օրինակ «արեւտ վկա,  արեւորդիք»: Սրան է միանում նաեւ «պապաի արեւ» երդմախոսքը:
Առանձին բացատրության կարիք ունի «ցավտ տանեմ» արտահայտությունը այն բացարձակ ասպետական է ՝արիական, սա բացարձակ պատասխանատվության խնդիր էր ժամանակին  դիմացինի նկատմամբ:
Կենցաղային մշակույթի մեջ վերջին 100 տարվա ընթացքում տարբեր շփումների արդյունքում հայտվեցին նոր միջանկյալ մտքեր որոնք բնորոշում են այս կենցաղային շփումների նրբությունները:
Մոդերատորը կարծում եմ ըմբռնումով կմոտենա այս բացատրությանը 
Պարսկերենում -գ7
թուրքերենում-գ7
ունեն համարժեք հետույք իմաստը:
Նրանց համար այս բառի օգտագործումը իրենց կենցաղի կարեւորագույն մասն է կազմում,այն փոխանցվել է մեր կենցաղ նույն իմաստներով:
Մարդը ինքն է որոշումթե  որ խմբին է պատկանում  :Cool:

----------

Gayl (18.04.2009), Արիացի (19.04.2009), Լեռնցի (18.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (18.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ հասկացա , վերջին 2000 տարվա մեր կենցաղային մշակույթի մեջ հաստատուն կատեգորիաներ կան որոնք անփոփոխ արժեքներ են օրինակ «արեւտ վկա, արեւորդիք»:


Ղուրան, Սուրա 91:1 - Երդվում եմ *արևով* ու նրա փայլով:

----------

Մեղապարտ (18.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ղուրան, Սուրա 91:1 - Երդվում եմ *արևով* ու նրա փայլով:


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ,երդման մեկ ընդունված ձեւ կար որից օգտվում է նաեւ իսլամական աշխարհը ընդորինակելով այն մեզանից՝արեւապաշտներից: Դե հիմա փորձեք հասկանալ իսլամական լուսին եւ երդմախոսք արեւ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է ,երդման մեկ ընդունված ձեւ կար որից օգտվում է նաեւ իսլամական աշխարհը ընդորինակելով այն մեզանից՝արեւապաշտներից: Դե հիմա փորձեք հասկանալ իսլամական լուսին եւ երդմախոսք արեւ:


Փաստորեն Ղուրանն էլ ենք մենք գրել: 

Նույն հաջողությամբ եկեք հասկանաք հայ քրիստոնեական խաչն ու երդմախոսք արևը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Փաստորեն Ղուրանն էլ ենք մենք գրել: 
> 
> Նույն հաջողությամբ եկեք հասկանաք հայ քրիստոնեական խաչն ու երդմախոսք արևը:


Ղուրանի գրվելուն հայ հոգեւոր դասը անշուշտ մասնակից է եղել սա առանձին թեմամ է:
Խաչի խորհուրդը դավանաբանության մեջ կապված չէ քրիստոնեության հետ :
Այն որպես քրիստոնեական խորհրդանիշ ճանաչվեց արեւմուտքի կողմից եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում 312 թվականին:
Իսկ մինչեւ այդ թվականը խաչը Հայկական Արեւապաշտական հավատամքի մեջ համարվել է կենտրոնանիստ խորհրդանշան, այն եղել է հավասարակողմ:
Քրիստոնեության կողմից ճանաչում ստանալուց հետո խաչը դարձավ անհավասարակողմ որը ունի իր բացատրությունը եւ նույն պես այս թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս է:
Հավասարակողմ խաչը եւ Արեւի երդմախոսքը Արեւապաշտական գաղափարախոսության մեջ համարժեք մեծություններ են այն գրե թե նույնությամբ ընդունվեց քրիստոնեության կողմից:

----------

Արիացի (19.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ դու քեզ արորդի չես համարու՞մ:


 Այն իմաստով, որով "արորդի" բառը ես օգտագործել էի իմ պոստի մեջ - ոչ, չեմ համարում: Սակայն միաժամանակ ես վստահ եմ, որ արիները իմ ու իմ ազգի նախնիներն են... :Smile:

----------

Gayl (19.04.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հարգելի Տրիբուն, ժամանակն է, որ կամաց կամաց ընդունես, որ աշխարհում կատարված և կատարվող շատ թե վատ և թե լավ երևույթների մեջ հայերի մատը խառն է եղել...
Իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ Արիական գաղափարախոսությունը դա սնուցիչ աղբյուր է եղել շատ շատ գաղափարախոսությունների կրոնների և այլն բաների...
Չգիտեմ Մեղապարտ ինչ աղբյուրներից ես դու օգտվում, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ այս թեմայում անհայտներ ու գլուխկոտրուկներ շատ կան...իսկ աղբյուրներ` քիչ

----------

Արիացի (19.04.2009), Մեղապարտ (19.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս խնդիրը հետևյալն է. շատ երևույթներ կրում են արիական մշակույթի ազդեցությունը: Իրավիճակը մոտավորապես այնպիսին է, ինչպես /օրինակը կոպիտ է/ հելլենիզմի դարաշրջանում շատ երևույթներ կրում էին հունական ազդեցությունը...

----------

Մեղապարտ (19.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարգելի Տրիբուն, ժամանակն է, որ կամաց կամաց ընդունես, որ աշխարհում կատարված և կատարվող շատ թե վատ և թե լավ երևույթների մեջ հայերի մատը խառն է եղել...
> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ որ Արիական գաղափարախոսությունը դա սնուցիչ աղբյուր է եղել շատ շատ գաղափարախոսությունների կրոնների և այլն բաների...
> Չգիտեմ Մեղապարտ ինչ աղբյուրներից ես դու օգտվում, բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ այս թեմայում անհայտներ ու գլուխկոտրուկներ շատ կան...իսկ աղբյուրներ` քիչ


*Տիեզերաշինություն*
Ակնհայտ է որ, մ.թ.3000 տարի առաջ փոքր ասիայում հստակորեն կար գենետիկական լեզվական ձևավորված ընդհանրություն: Հանգամանքների բե րումով գենետիկական լեզվական ընդհանրությունը նաև  ժամանակակից պատմա համեմատական լեզվագիտության  բնագավառում դիտարկվում է որպես հնդոիրա նական և եվրոասիական և ինդոգերմանական ընդհանրություններ:Այս մոտեցումը խաղտում է բնական սկզբունքը և հետազոտությունների հսկայական մասը տա նում է այլ եզրահանգումների, որն էլ թույլ չի տալիս ավարտուն բացահայտումներ իրականացնելու համար:Ավելի արդյունավետ եզրահանգումներ կատարելու հա մար դիտարկումների հիմքում հարկավոր է դնել արմենոիդական տեսակի և հայ կական լեզվի առանցքայության խնդիրը : 
Իներցիայի համաձայն գիտական շրջանարության մեջ մնում են պահպանված առաջին երեք պայմանական անունները,սակայն արդեն ժամանակն է որպեսզի այս համակարգը գլխավորի Արմենոիդական տերմինը քանի որ այն ավելի ճիշտ է ծագումնաբանական, մարդաբանական, լեզվալական առումներով:
  Հաջորդ գծագրի  վրա պատկերված է հիմնական  լեզվածառի ճյուղերը ,այս համա կարգը  օգտագործման պարրագայում հնարավոր է դառնում նրա միջոցով  Եվրո ասիական ընդհանրության միջից առանձնացնել հնագույն լեզվին : 
Որը իր հետթին հնարավոր է դառձնում լեզվական համակարգի Իրանա հնդկա կան մասում  ընդգրկել նաև կովկասյան լեզուները որոնք պատկանում են երեք տարբեր լեցվական ընտանիքների քարթվելական կամ հարավ-կովկասյան, աբխա զա-ադիգեյական կամ հյուսիս-արևմտյան և նախո-դաղստանական կամ հյուսիս-արևելյան(այս ընդհանրությունը կազմված է 30 լեզուներից որով խոսում են 2,3 մլն.մարդ)
Եթե առաջին երկու լեզվակ խմբերի նկատմամբ որոշակի դիրքորոշում կա ապա նախո-դաղստանական լզվա կան ընտանիքի նկատմամաբ հստակ մոտեցում չկա: Ամփոփել պատկերագրային համակարգը կարելի է ընդգծել որ այսպիսով բառա կազմության,մորֆոլոգիայի և ֆոնետիկայի մակարդակում  բավականին հստակ ֆիքսված են բառեր որոնք հատուկ են հայերենի համար և հայերեն են:Կարելի է միանշանակորեն ասել որ հայկական (ոչ թե նախահայկական) լեզվին հատուկ բառերը հստակ ֆիքսված են մ.թ.3000 առաջ սկսված այսինքն Մաշտոցից 3400 տարի առաջ: 
Հայաստանը`լինելով  հնագույն աշխարհաշինական և քաղաքակրթական կենտրոն ներից և հիմնական գեներատորը  ունեցել է իր գրերի բոլոր տեսակները` պատկե րագրեր, հիերոգլիֆներ, տառագրեր, սեպագրեր: Եթե մյուս էթնոսների մոտ գրային համակարգի օգտագործումը նաև կապված է կրոնական և այլ գաղափարական խնդիրների հետ ապահ հայկական էթնոսի մոտ գրի կիրառումը կապված է աշխար հաշինակն ,դավանաբանակն և գաղափարական խնդիրների հետ, այս տեսան կյունից նաելով հնարավոր է դառնում պատճառաբանված ներկայացնել  տառային համակարգի բազմազանությունը, որոնցից ամեն մեկը ունեցել է իր զարգաց ման ճանապարհը:
Ընդհանրապես գրային համակարգի ծագումնաբանական  ուսումնասիրություն ների մեջ ելակետ պետք է համարել հրապաշտական կրոնական գաղափարախո սությունը որի ծագումնաբանական և ձևավորման  տարածաշրջանն է պատմական Հայաստանը  և  հայկական էթնոսը: Ինչպես վկայում է Պորտասարի և Հույուկ թե փեի դավանաբանակն առանձին էլեմենտների ուսումնասիրությունը հրապաշտա կան գաղափարական կոնտեքստում և նրա շարունակականության հայկական մշա կույթի մեջ տալիս է գլխավոր  հարցի պատասխանը, որտեղ է ստեղծվել առաջին graphiketekhne–«գրապատկերային»ձևը:Դրանք հայտնի հրապաշտական գաղափա րական գրապատկերներ են է հայտնաբերված Պորտասարի և Հույուկ թեփեի հնա վայրերից որոք իրենց սկզբնական  իմաստով պահպանվել են հայերեհի մեջ:
Աստիճան ,սանդուղք,ելարան,սյուն,արծիվ,մարդ,արև,առյուծ,ցուլ,կարիճ:
Նման կոմբինացիաների միջոցով կոնկրետ տեղեկությունների պահպանումը և հա ղորդումը ուներ մեկ կիրառական և նշանակային իմաստ կրոնի մեջ:Կրոնի զար գացման եղած տեսությունը մեղմ ասած որևէ չափանիշների մեջ չի տեղավորվում քանի որ այն հակասում է լեզվական ,ճարտարապերական,կենցաղային հնագույն ժամանակաշրջանի զարգացումներին այդ մասին են վկայում Պորտասարի և Հույուկ թեփեի հուշարձանները :
Հնագիտական նյութերը թույլ են տալիս կատարել առաջին ընդհանրացումները 12000 ,ամյա ժամանակաշրջանի մեջ:
       1)մ.թ.10000 տարի առաջ դավանաբանական համակարգը արդեն կայացած էր 
      Նա ուներ ծիսական կուռ համակարգ առաջնային և երկրորդական խորհրդա
       նշաններով որոնց մեջ դոմինանտ է խաչը,արևը,արծիվը,առյուծը,ցուլը:
       2)Ձևավորվել է ծիսական առանձին համակարգ իրեն հատուկ պատկերանկա-
       րագրական համակարգով:
       3)Գաղափարախոսությունը հստակ հրապաշտական է որի գլխավոր 
       Խորհրդանիշը արևն է:
       4)Համակարգի ստեղծողը նստակյաց կյանք ունեցող տեղաբնակ միավորում է
        Որը արդեն տիրապետում էր ճարտարապետական ,ոճական և գաղափարա
        կան  մեծածավալ տարածական լուծմներ տալու գիտելիքներին: 
Տարածաշրջանում ձևավորված այս մոտեցումը հետագայում մենք տեսնում ենք Եգիպտոսում,ոտեղ  ճարտարապետական,ոճական և գաղափարական մեծածավալ խնդիրները իրենց  լուծմները ստացել են առավելագույնս հենվելով հրապաշտա կան գաղափարախոսության վրա: Արևապաշտական և լուսնապաշտական գաղա փարախոսության միջոցով մեհյանագիր գրապատկերային համակարգը իր զար գացման բարձրագույն կետին հասավ Եգիպտոսում և կոչվեց հերոգլիֆ: 
Այսինքն գրապատկերային, հերոգլիֆ-մեհյանագիր կոչվող համակարգից օգտվելու իրավունքը  բաժանվեց երկու մասի Հայկի և Խորի միջև: Գրապատկերային, հերո գլիֆ-մեհյանագիր համակարգը Հայաստանից Եգիպտոս տեղափոխվեց Բաբելոն յան հակամարտությունից հետո երբ  Հայկի որդի Խորը իրավունք  ստացավ կառա վարել կիսալուսնի տարածաշրջանը:Նա օժտված էր բարձրագույն մանդատով և դավանաբանական աշխարհի գլխախվոր ներկայացուցչին  հատուկ բարձրագուն ատրիբուտներով ,որոնք էին արև-արծիվը,  և «գրապատկերային համակարգը» մեհ յանագիրը որը հետացայում անվանավեց  հերոգլիֆ :Հանդիսանալով դավանաբա նության մեջ անկրկնելի երևույթ գրապատկերային համակարգը հիմնականում մնաց անձեռնամխելի և  որպես բարձրագույն մենա շնորհ օգտագործվում էր հրա պաշտական քրմապետերի կողմից ժառանգական իրավունքով:
Հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության հաջորդ համակարգը խազագիր-սեպա գիրն էր որը կիրառումը նույնպես կապված էր քարի օգտագործման հետ: Նույն ժա մանակաշրջամում Հայաստանից դուրս եկած այլ ցեղախմբերը չունենալով գրա պատկերային համակարգից օգտվելու մենաշնոր ունեցող քրմապետ  պետք է օգտ վեին այլ գրային համակարգից որը սեպագիրն էր: Խազագիր-սեպագիրը դավա նաբանական համակարգի մեջ հիմնականում օգտագործվում էր որպես մշա կութային տեղեկատվությունների փոխանցման միջոց:

(հատված առանց գծագիր պատկերների)

----------

Gayl (19.04.2009), Lion (19.04.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Տիեզերաշինություն*
Այս համակարգը օգտագործեցին Շումերները և այն կոչվեց սեպագիր, նրա օգտա գործման ոլորտը սահմանափակված չէր և  արդեն կապված էր մի այն արևապաշ տական գաղափարախոսության հետ:Ավանդապատման համաձայն լուսապաշտ ները որոշակի ժամանակային տարբերության այս համակարգի հիման վրա ստեղ ծեցին իրենց համակարգը որը մեզ հայտնի է որպես աքքադակն սեպագիր: Տառագրային համակարգը հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության մեջ հաստա տվեց որպես միջանկյալ երևույթ որի միջոցով հնարավոր էր կատարել ցանկացած բնույթի գրառումներ: Տառահնչյունային համակարգի ձևավորվել է ըստ եղած տեղեկությունների պայ մանականորեն կապվում է Փյունիկիայան մշակույթի հետ որը նույնպես արևա պաշտական գաղափարախոսության հզոր կենտրոն է եղել ,տառահնչյունային համակարգը   զարգացավ  հունական և արամեական մշա կույթերի  միջոցով:
Մնան մոտեցումը հակասում էր հրապաշտական բուն գաղափարաոսությանը քանի որ գրապատկերային, հերոգլիֆ,մեհյանագիր համակարգը երկնային ծագում ուներ և դավանաբանական գրագրությունները հարկավոր էր գրել միայն այդ համակարգի միջոցով:Այս մոտեցումը հստակ պահպանվու էր Եգիպտոսում և կարելի է ենթադրել որ պահպանվել է հայաստանում քանի որ մեր պատմիչներից մեզ է հասել որ ամբողջովին ոչինչացվել է մեհյանները իրենց գրերով: Ինչպես տեսնում ենք հրապաշտական աշխարհի ողջ տարածքում գործում են հիմնա կանում երեք գրային համակարգեր:Արևապաշտական կենտրոնական գաղափա րախոս հանդիսացող հայկական էթնոսը այս բոլոր գրային համակարգերից օգտ վում էր  հավասարապես սակայն հարկավոր է նշել որ մեհյանագրությունը  անփո փոխ առաջինն էր մինչև 300 թվականը:Մեկ շատ կարևոր բացահայտում, հրապաշ տական գաղաթարախոսության մեջ մեհյանագրության համար որպես գլխավոր նյութ օգտագործվում էր  քարը :
Հայագիտության մեջ սխալմամբ գրավոր լեզվի կանոնակարգված սկիզբ համա րում են  Սեպագիրը, որը նույպես սխալմաբ դիտում են որպես փոխառնված  համա կարգ ասորիներից, սա շատ անընդունելի վարկած է :Սխալմանբ նաև համարվում է որ Հայկական էթնոսի պատմության, այսպես կոչված, ուրարտական շրջանը հայ էթնոսի համար ամփոփիչ և կայացման շրջան է:Ուրարտական շրջանը կարելի է դիտել միայն որպես էթնոսի զարգացման հաջորդ էտապ իսկ ասորական սեպա գիրը համարել գրային համակարգի միայն ժամանակավոր փոխառության երևույթ քանի որ այն չի համարվել ատրիբուտ գաղափարախոսության մեջ: 
 Հայ Արիքի համադաշնության վերամիավորումից հետո մեհյանագրությունը մնաց իր տեղում իսկ նրան զուգահեռ Ահուրամազդա աստծո հովանավորությամբ գոր ծարար շրջանառության մեջ մտավ  Հայ Արիքի սեպագիրը իսկ հետագայուն նաև Ավեստայի լեզուն:Ավեստայի մեջ հայ մշակույթի համար կան մի քանի կարևոր հարցեր որոնք անհասկանալի պատճառներով վրիպել են հայագետների տեսա դաշտից:Դրանք հետևյալն են Ավեստան գրված է հին իրանական լեզուներից մեկով որի չի տեղայնացվել: Այս գաղափարախոսությունը մեզ է հասել  երկու հիմնական տարբերակներով մեկը աղոթքներ են  բաղկագած  Վենդիդատ,Վիսպերեդ և Յսնա մասերից տեքստերը դրված են տարերայնորեն բայց այն կանոնացվել է:
Երկրորդ տարբերակը ներկայանում է նույն գաղափարախոսության  այլ հերթակա նությամբ որը հարմարեցված է ուսումնասիրման  համար:Այն ուղղորդվում է կոմ ենտարներով գրված փահլավունական այբուբենով և միջին պարսկերենով ,այս տաբերակը կոչվում է Զենդ-Ավեստա:
Մեր հիմնական թեմայից չշեղվելու համար բերենք  միջին պարսկերենով պահպան ված գրված Փահլավունական տեքստերի գլխագրերը ևս մեկ ծանրակշիռ փաստակ է այն մասին որ աստվածապաշտությունը և հայերենը համարվել է մեկ ընդհանրու թյուն:

  1)Դատաստան ի մենոգ ի խրատ
  2)Բուն դահ ի շան (բուն տա ի զան) հիմքի ստեղծումը 
  3)Շայաստ նա Շայաստ 
  4)Չիմ ի դրոն  (չդրվածի նմանակությունը)
  5)Անդարձ իդանագ մարդ(պատվիրան մարդուն զենքի չդիմելու)
  6)Հվեշկարիհ ի րեդագան(վեր կարողանալու (կարիք) զավակներին) 
  7)Յոյշտե Ֆրիյանի պատմությունը
  8)Այադա գար ի Զարերան (Զարերանից եկած Այայի պատմությունը)
  9)Չատանգ-նամագ(շախմատի նամակ)
10)Սիստանի հրաշքը տեսարժան վայրերը
11)Դրախտ ի ասուրիկ  
12)Վահրամ Վարզովադաի հայտնվելու մասին 
13)Արդա Վիրազի նամակը(արդար Վիրազի նամակը) 
14)Դրաիշան ի Ահրիման օ դիվան(Ահրիմանի դրած օրենքը դևերին)  

Զենդ-Ավեստայի գլխագրերը  խոսում են հայերեն, այդ պատճառով է որ Ֆրոյդը ժա մանակին ասել է որ Զարադուստրը խոսում է աստվածային լեզվով:Սա նույնպես կարևոր բացահայտում է և  լուրջ հետազոտությունների խնդիր է: 
Գրավոր մշակույթի հաջորդ շրջանը արդեն կապված է Ալեքսանդրի Մակեդոնացու արշավանքների հետո այդ ժամանակներից սկսված հունարենը դարձավ տարա ծաշրջանի պաշտոնական գրավոր լեզուն իր տառային համակարգով

(հատված առանց գծագիր պատկերների)

----------


## Rhayader

*Մոդերատորական:* _Գրառումը ջնջվել է սադրիչ բնույթ ունենալու, թեմայի շրջանակներում քննարկվող նյութի մասին ինֆորմացիա չպարունակելու և դիմացինին զաղրելու փորձի համար…_

----------


## Lion

Իմ կարծիքով նման մոտեցումը առ *Մեղապարտ*-ի պոստերի սխալ է: Ինչ էլ լինի կամ չլինի, սխալ լինի նա թե ճիշտ, բայց այդ պոստերում առաջարկվում է մի վարկած, կարծիք կամ հիպոթեզ: Իսկ, համաձայնեք, գիտությունը հենց նման կերպ է առաջ շարժվում և հաճախ նույնիսկ սխալը հիմք կարող է առաջանալ ճիշտ գաղափարի ի հայտ գալու համար:

Դրա համար էլ ըստ իս պետք չէ ծաղրանքով մոտենալ Մեղապարտ-ի պոստերին, այլ պետք է ուղղակի դրանք ընկալել որպես գիտությունը առաջ տանելու մի փորձ...

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ եթե մեկը հավատում է, որ ինքը Նապոլեոնն է, թող հավատա: Բայց եթե նա հավատում է, որ Նապոլեոնն է ու պիտի սպանի բոլոր Կուտոզով ազգանունով մարդկանց, դա առնվազն վտանգավոր է:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.04.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ եթե մեկը հավատում է, որ ինքը Նապոլեոնն է, թող հավատա: Բայց եթե նա հավատում է, որ Նապոլեոնն է ու պիտի սպանի բոլոր Կուտոզով ազգանունով մարդկանց, դա առնվազն վտանգավոր է:


Ես քեզ կրկին անգամ ասում եմ որ մի օգտագործի «Նրանք»,բատը որովհետև այստեղ ամեն մեկը մի անհատականություն է,«հրեաների պոռնիկ գաղափարներից» սա իմ արած արտահայտությունն է և հավատա որ այդ քո ասած Նրանքները իմ ասածի հետ բնավ չեն էլ կիսվի:

----------


## Սելավի

> Պրոբլեմը նրանում է, որ եթե մեկը հավատում է, որ ինքը Նապոլեոնն է, թող հավատա: Բայց եթե նա հավատում է, որ Նապոլեոնն է ու պիտի սպանի բոլոր Կուտոզով ազգանունով մարդկանց, դա առնվազն վտանգավոր է:


Այո  այդ  մոտեցումը  շատ    վտանգավոր  է    և  խիստ  մարդկային,  ես  նույն  պես  չեմ  ընդունում  այդպիսի  մոտեցումը,  սակայն  մարդիկ   այդ  համոզմանը  գալիս  են  բանեվեճի  շնորհիվ  ոչ  թե  ...:

----------

Lion (20.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես քեզ կրկին անգամ ասում եմ որ մի օգտագործի «Նրանք»,բատը որովհետև այստեղ ամեն մեկը մի անհատականություն է,«հրեաների պոռնիկ գաղափարներից» սա իմ արած արտահայտությունն է և հավատա որ այդ քո ասած Նրանքները իմ ասածի հետ բնավ չեն էլ կիսվի:


Լավ էլ կկիսվեն, հենց տեղները տաք լինի:



> Այո  այդ  մոտեցումը  շատ    վտանգավոր  է    և  *խիստ  մարդկային*,  ես  նույն  պես  չեմ  ընդունում  այդպիսի  մոտեցումը,  սակայն  մարդիկ   այդ  համոզմանը  գալիս  են  բանեվեճի  շնորհիվ  ոչ  թե  ...:


Մարդկային ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում դրա մեջ: Թուլամորթ ամբոխի հոտային բնազդ է:
Ես հարգում եմ նրանց, ովքեր խաղաղությունն են իրենց զենք դարձրել, բայց ինքս այդպիսին չեմ:
Եթե պերք լինի, կդառնամ այն պատը, որին զարկվելով նրանք կփշրվեն: Ես այստեղ էի ավելի վաղուց, քան երևակայության ծնած աստվածները մարմին առան: Ես կլինեմ, երբ նրանք մոռացված կլինեմ: Ես եմ հայրն ու մայրը բոլոր աստվածների:
Իմ անունն է Մարդ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլ կկիսվեն, հենց տեղները տաք լինի:


Հետաքրքիր է խոսում ես որոշ մարդկանց փոխարեն,բայց հարգելիս.«ամեն մարդ դիմացինին իր արշինով է չափում»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելի Տրիբուն, ժամանակն է, որ կամաց կամաց ընդունես, որ աշխարհում կատարված և կատարվող շատ թե վատ և թե լավ երևույթների մեջ հայերի մատը խառն է եղել...


Ապեր, ես կամաց-կամաց լրիվ ուրիշ բանում եմ համոզվում, բայց դա արդեն այս թեմայի շրջանակներում չի կարող քննարկվել: Դա *ԱՅՍ* թեմայի հարց է:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Մի ակնարկով մասնակցեմ այս թեմային:
Ընդհանրապէս, մեզ թւում է, որ եղել է՝ *հայ հեթանոսական կրօն*:
Հեթանոսութիւնը, ընդհանրապէս, ազգութիւն չի ունեցել: Իսկ այն ինչ կարծւում է՝ «հայ հեթանոսական կրօն», իր արեւապաշտութեամբ ու լուսնապաշտութեամբ, իր բազմագոյն աստուածներով, տեղաբնիկ ու ներածուած է: Դեռ աւելին՝ Նախաքրիստոնեայ Հայաստանը, Իրանի հզօր մշակութային ազդեցութեան տակ էր, հենց Իրանի հեթանոս պանթէոնի ու դպրութեան միջոցով: Հայաստանի գուսանների լեզուն հայերէնն էր, բայց գրականութեան լեզուն, հաւանաբար, պահլաւերէնը (իրանական լեզու):
Նշանաւոր դիցերից. «Աստղիկ» եւ «Վանատուր» հայերէն են ծագմամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ մինչեւ այդ թվականը խաչը *Հայկական Արեւապաշտական հավատամքի մեջ* համարվել է կենտրոնանիստ խորհրդանշան, այն եղել է հավասարակողմ:


Գոնե ձեզ նեղություն տվեք ու ասեք, որ հավասարակողմ խաչը, որպես արևի պարզեցված խորհրդանիշ, բացի հայերից, շատ այլ ազգեր էլ են կիրառել: 

Շատ հեռու որ չգնանք, երկու հատ կելտական եմ կցում, միհատ եգիպտական, մի հատ էլ բաբելոնյան…

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հարգելիներս, ուզում եք հավատալ թե ոչ, բայց շատ շուտով ստիպված կլինեք ընդունել Ձեր համար անընդունելի շատ հարցեր...պարզապես ժամանակ է պետք և մի քիչ ֆինանսներ, քանզի լուրջ մարդիկ կան, որոնք շարունակում են փրփրել մեր անցյալը...մի քանի չարված պեղումներ...կամ թեկուզև շատ...Վերջերս նորից հետազոտվել է Քարահունջը և հարող տարածքները...զարմանալի և անհավատալի արդյունքներ կան...պետք է ամփոփվեն ու ընդհանրացվեն հաստատ կարծիք, որ ահագին գործեր դեռ կան անելու...

----------

Lion (21.04.2009), Արիացի (21.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելիներս, ուզում եք հավատալ թե ոչ, բայց շատ շուտով ստիպված կլինեք ընդունել Ձեր համար անընդունելի շատ հարցեր...պարզապես ժամանակ է պետք և մի քիչ ֆինանսներ, քանզի լուրջ մարդիկ կան, *որոնք շարունակում են փրփրել մեր անցյալը*...մի քանի չարված պեղումներ...կամ թեկուզև շատ...Վերջերս նորից հետազոտվել է Քարահունջը և հարող տարածքները...զարմանալի և անհավատալի արդյունքներ կան...պետք է ամփոփվեն ու ընդհանրացվեն հաստատ կարծիք, որ ահագին գործեր դեռ կան անելու...


Իսկ ես հակված եմ համարել, որ հոգևոր օնանիզմով են զբաղված, որովհետև սեփական երևակայության մեջ անցյալ չես փորի-գտնի:

----------

Նորմարդ (23.04.2009), Տրիբուն (22.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Դաժան էր ասված: Ընդ որում, ինձ թվում է, ՄԵԾԱՊԵՍ անտեղի... :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ես հակված եմ համարել, որ հոգևոր օնանիզմով են զբաղված, որովհետև սեփական երևակայության մեջ անցյալ չես փորի-գտնի:


Ապեր դու Fallout 3 խաղացած տղա ես, չէս տեսե՞լ մեգատոննայում ինչին են պաշտում: Բա ի՞նչ ես անում էս թեմայում:

----------

Rhayader (21.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ապեր դու Fallout 3 խաղացած տղա ես, չէս տեսե՞լ մեգատոննայում ինչին են պաշտում: Բա ի՞նչ ես անում էս թեմայում:


Ուֆ, ճիշտ ես, ճիշտ: Բիձացել եմ:

Ցանկացած դեպքում, եթե մարդ ուզում է մի բանին հավատալ, տրամաբանությունն ավելորդ է:

Լավ ասացվածք կա. երբ չկա կրոն, բարի մարդը բարիք է գործում, չար մարդը՝ չարիք: Բայց որպեսզի բարի մարդուն ստիպես չարիք գործել՝ այ, դրա համար էլ պետք է կրոնը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ մինչեւ այդ թվականը խաչը Հայկական Արեւապաշտական հավատամքի մեջ համարվել է կենտրոնանիստ խորհրդանշան, այն եղել է հավասարակողմ:


Գոնե Ձեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տվեք ու ասեք, որ հավասրակողմ խաչը, որպես արևի խորհրդանիշ կիրառվել է այլ ժողովուրդների կողմից նույնպես: 

Շառ հեռու որ չգնանք, կցում եմ չորս նկար, կելտական երկու խաչ, ու մեկական Բաբելոնից ու Եգիպտոսից: Բոլորոն էլ արևի խորհրդանիշեր են: Լավ որ ման  գաք, մի տաս հատ էլ դուք կգտնեք:

----------

Rhayader (24.04.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Գոնե Ձեզ մի քիչ նեղություն տվեք ու ասեք, որ հավասրակողմ խաչը, որպես արևի խորհրդանիշ կիրառվել է այլ ժողովուրդների կողմից նույնպես: 
> 
> Շառ հեռու որ չգնանք, կցում եմ չորս նկար, կելտական երկու խաչ, ու մեկական Բաբելոնից ու Եգիպտոսից: Բոլորոն էլ արևի խորհրդանիշեր են: Լավ որ ման  գաք, մի տաս հատ էլ դուք կգտնեք:


Տրիբուն ձյա՞  :Shok: 
Բա տեսնում ես ինքդ էլ ես արդեն համոզվում որ բոլոր ազգերը առաջացել են Հայ արիական ազգից, ու հերիք չի որ ինքդ արդեն հավատացել ես տես արդեն ապացույցներ էլ ես բերում  :Think:

----------

Rhayader (24.04.2009), Տրիբուն (23.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա՞ 
> Բա տեսնում ես ինքդ էլ ես արդեն համոզվում որ բոլոր ազգերը առաջացել են Հայ արիական ազգից, ու հերիք չի որ ինքդ արդեն հավատացել ես տես արդեն ապացույցներ էլ ես բերում


Բացի էսկիմոսներից, քանի որ իրանք արևի էրես չեն տեսնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009), Rhayader (24.04.2009), Վիշապ (23.04.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Բացի էսկիմոսներից, քանի որ իրանք արևի էրես չեն տեսնում:


Ըստ էութեան, նրանք պիտի լինէին առաջին արեւապաշտները...

----------

Rhayader (24.04.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Եգիպտացիներն արևը նույնացնում էին ծիծիկի հետ.  փաստորեն, նրանք արևապաշտ-ծիծիկապաշտ էին, ու սա մարքսիզմ-ջեդաիզմի ծագումնաբանության մասին առաջին վկայություններից է:

----------

Elmo (24.04.2009), Mephistopheles (17.10.2009), Պանդուխտ (28.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2009), Տրիբուն (27.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Եգիպտացիներն արևը նույնացնում էին ծիծիկի հետ.  փաստորեն, նրանք արևապաշտ-ծիծիկապաշտ էին, ու սա մարքսիզմ-ջեդաիզմի ծագումնաբանության մասին առաջին վկայություններից է:


Եթե իրանք պաշտել են ծիծիկը, կամ նույն ինքը՝ հանրահայտ կուրծքը, ապա պետք է որ իրենց սատանան լիներ կրծքկալը, որը փակում է կրծքին: Բայց եգիպտական գրերի մեջ կրծքկալի մասին չի հիշատակվում: Չէ իրանք ծիծիկապաշտ չեն եղել:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Enigmatic (07.06.2009), Որմիզդուխտ (07.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (07.06.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե իրանք պաշտել են ծիծիկը, կամ նույն ինքը՝ հանրահայտ կուրծքը, ապա պետք է որ իրենց սատանան լիներ կրծքկալը, որը փակում է կրծքին: Բայց եգիպտական գրերի մեջ կրծքկալի մասին չի հիշատակվում: Չէ իրանք ծիծիկապաշտ չեն եղել:


Սխալվում ես))) եգիպտացիները համարում էին, որ ծիծիկը փակելը ծիծիկի գոյության բնական վիճակներից է: Ահա, :

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ըստ էութեան, նրանք պիտի լինէին առաջին արեւապաշտները...


Ծիծաղելի կլիներ եթե էսկիմոսները չպաշտեին արևին :Միջագետքի մշակույթի մեջ արևապաշտության գաղափարախոսության հիմնական կրողի մասին է խոսքը ,հիմնասյան որը նոր որակ հաղորդեց արևապաշտությանը:
Այսինքն արև լույս ծնվեց ծնվեց այդ պատճառով է որ դրախտի գտնվելու վայրերից մեկը հայկական տարածաշրջանն է ,այդ պատճառով է որ Նոյը փրկվեց արարատյան աշարհում ,այդ պատճառով է որ Աբրահամը հայկական ՈՒր՛ քաղաքից դուրս եկավ այդ պատճառով է որ ճանապարհվելուց առաջ Աբրահամը աղոթեց Նեմրութ սարի վրա և այլն և այլն:

----------


## Rhayader

> այդ պատճառով է որ Աբրահամը *հայկական* ՈՒր՛ քաղաքից դուրս եկավ այդ պատճառով է որ ճանապարհվելուց առաջ Աբրահամը աղոթեց Նեմրութ սարի վրա և այլն և այլն:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ասե՞մ, թե՞ չէ:

Ժողովուրդ, էս ձեզ շումերական քաղաքների քարտեզը:

Ուր քաղաքը կտեսնեք ամենահարավում՝ Եփրատից ներքև, Էրեդու քաղաքի կողքը, որի հետ հաճախ նույնացվել ա:

Բայց ինքը հայկական էր :LOL:  որովհետև Նու Պագաձին էլ ա հայ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ասե՞մ, թե՞ չէ:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, էս ձեզ շումերական քաղաքների քարտեզը:
> 
> Ուր քաղաքը կտեսնեք ամենահարավում՝ Եփրատից ներքև, Էրեդու քաղաքի կողքը, որի հետ հաճախ նույնացվել ա:
> 
> Բայց ինքը հայկական էր որովհետև Նու Պագաձին էլ ա հայ:


Բալա ջան որ միքիչ շատ սովորեիր կիմանաիր որ կա երկու ՈՒր քաղաք , իսկ  նու պագադին որպես չափման միավոր օգտագործելուց առաջ փոշին թափ տուր(սա որպես ավանդ):
Աբրահամաը դուրս եկավ Ուրից և գնաց դեպի Խարան(Հարան) ու ըտենց ,ընկած հրեշտակի անհասկացող բարեկամ: :Super Man:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բալա ջան որ միքիչ շատ սովորեիր կիմանաիր որ կա երկու ՈՒր քաղաք , իսկ  նու պագադին որպես չափման միավոր օգտագործելուց առաջ փոշին թափ տուր(սա որպես ավանդ):
> Աբրահամաը դուրս եկավ Ուրից և գնաց դեպի Խարան(Հարան) ու ըտենց ,ընկած հրեշտակի անհասկացող բարեկամ:


Սպասի, մի հատ գուշակեմ. դու հիմա կպնդես, որ հայր Աբրահամը ոչ թե շումերական, այլ հայկական Ուրից է դուրս եկել, գնացել Հորդանանի հովտի Զոհար պենտապոլիսի կողմերը և այլն :LOL:  Հասկանում եմ, որ դու մառազմատիկ ես, (նամանավանդ ֆոտոիցդ դատելով)
բայց մի մոռացի, արտակնենց մոտ ապրողները դեռ այնքան շատ չեն, որ ես ինձ Կաֆկայի «Դղյակում» զգամ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Սպասի, մի հատ գուշակեմ. դու հիմա կպնդես, որ հայր Աբրահամը ոչ թե շումերական, այլ հայկական Ուրից է դուրս եկել, գնացել Հորդանանի հովտի Զոհար պենտապոլիսի կողմերը և այլն Հասկանում եմ, որ դու մառազմատիկ ես, (նամանավանդ ֆոտոիցդ դատելով)
> բայց մի մոռացի, արտակնենց մոտ ապրողները դեռ այնքան շատ չեն, որ ես ինձ Կաֆկայի «Դղյակում» զգամ:


Բանից պարզվում է որ Կաֆկա կարդացել ես դա լավ է բայց վատ է որ հետևություններ չես կատարել:

Մի գուշակիր կարդա լուրջ հրեական գրականություն և կհասկանաս թե որտեղից է դուրս եկել Աբրահամը և դուրս գալուց առաջ որտեղ աղոթեց և ինչ երդում տվեց և որ աստվածներից հրաժարվեց:
Ֆոտոն մի խորհրդանշան է որից դու բան չես հասկանում ,հակառակ դեպքում այդպես չէիր ասի:
Գնա ֆիլմը մի քանի անգամ նորից դիտիր հետո ծանոթացիր շոտլանական որոշ ավանդապատումների հետ  հետո նորից վերանայիր քո գիտելիքները աշխարհի արարման վերաբերյալ ու նոր դրանից հետո ինչպես կասեր մեծն Կռիլովը  փիղը ծնեց մի մուկ:

----------

Լեռնցի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աբրահամը *հայկական* ՈՒր՛ քաղաքից դուրս եկավ


Մեղապարտ, դու մեր վրա ես կայֆավատ լինում, թե՞ ինքդ քո վրա:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հաստատ ինքն իր վրա կայֆավատ չի լինում...Էհ Տրիբուն ջան... բա ուր են քո մնացած ընկերները, ինչ որ ակտիվացնել ա պետք:
Մեղապարտ ջան, էստեղ մարդիկ կան, որոնց կարծիքները լուրջ համարելը կամ ընդունելը պարզապես անհնար է:

----------


## Lion

Իսկ նորմալ տոնով, առանց իրար վիրավորելու (թեկուզ և թաքցված) չի կարելի՞: Եկեք նորմալ զրույց վարենք, ստեղ հո թշնամիներ չե՞ն հավաքված...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գնա ֆիլմը մի քանի անգամ նորից դիտիր հետո ծանոթացիր շոտլանական որոշ ավանդապատումների հետ հետո նորից վերանայիր քո գիտելիքները աշխարհի արարման վերաբերյալ ու նոր դրանից հետո ինչպես կասեր մեծն Կռիլովը փիղը ծնեց մի մուկ:


Ընկեր, քեզ հակացուցված են կինո նայելն ու գիրք կարդալը: ՈՒ դու ուզում ես որ ճանճը դինոզավր ծնի: Թոլքիենը որ իմանար իրա գրքերը կարդալուց հետո Ուրը հայկական քաղաք է դառնալու, մինչև գրելը կայրեր դրանք: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես Աստղային Պատերազմները ֆիլմի մասին: Ջեդայները որտեղից դուրս եկած կլինեն:  Երևնի հայկական Մումամբայի քաղաքից, չէ՞:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009), Հայկօ (09.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ նորմալ տոնով, առանց իրար վիրավորելու (թեկուզ և թաքցված) չի կարելի՞: Եկեք նորմալ զրույց վարենք, ստեղ հո թշնամիներ չե՞ն հավաքված...


Լիեն յան տուր…
Թե՞ սրտիդ մոտ բան են ասել: Լոնդոնը քիչ էր, հիմա էլ Ուրն ա հայկական:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Լիեն յան տուր…


 Խոսքերս բոլորին էր ուղղված: Սրտիդ մի վերցրա:




> Թե՞ սրտիդ մոտ բան են ասել: Լոնդոնը քիչ էր, հիմա էլ Ուրն ա հայկական:


 Լոնդոնի մասին ոչ-ոք չի խոսել: Խոսել են բրիտների մասին, իսկ նրանց ժամանակ Լոնդոն կոչվածը դեռ չկար: Իսկ ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ուրի հայկական լինելու մասին փաստարկներին

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեղապարտ ջան, էստեղ մարդիկ կան, որոնց կարծիքները լուրջ համարելը կամ ընդունելը պարզապես անհնար է:


հա ապեր ջան .. կեցցե՛ս .. էլի մի *այլ* կարգի կարծիք հայտնեցիր 
Ձեր գրառումները Ակումբի, ու ընդհանրապես մարդկային գիտակցության ու տրամաբանության համար խորը վիրավորանք են, մի *այլ* ձևի:  

Դե դավայ, սկսեք: Արամի պապը հայկական լեռնաշխարհից եփրատով իջավ ներքև, քարերն էլ հետն էր վերցրել մի հատ մեծ սուխագռուզի վրա, ու քաղաք սարքեց, անունն էլ դրեց ԱՐ , որը հետո ձևափոխվեց դարձավ ՈՒՐ:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009), Հայկօ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լոնդոնի մասին ոչ-ոք չի խոսել: Խոսել են բրիտների մասին, իսկ նրանց ժամանակ Լոնդոն կոչվածը դեռ չկար: Իսկ ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ Ուրի հայկական լինելու մասին փաստարկներին


Դե ապեր հաջորդ քայլով, նույն ձեր տրամաբանությամբ, հետո բրիտները ձուլվեցին կելտերի հետ, հետո եկան հռոմեացիները որորնք արդեն արիացի էին, այսինք հայ, հետք անգլոսքսաերը, որոնք գերմանակ ցեղ էին, ուրեմն ավելի հայ չի լինում.. ու ավտոմատ Լոնդոնը դառնում ա հին հայկական քաղաքա.. էս չի ձեր սաղ փաստերն ու վերլուծությունը ... մենակ չասես էսի գիտություն ա .. Լիոն .. արդեն ֆազերս քցում եմ.. կարող ա արգելափակվեմ մինչև կյանքիս վերջը

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ավելորդ չենք համարում նշելը, որ Արատտա-Արարատ-Հայաստանը նույն կերպ է ներկայանում ինչպես շումերական (միջագետքյան), այնպես էլ աստվածաշնչյան վաղ պատկերացումներում: Երկու տեղում էլ Հայաստանը սրբազան, աստվածաընտրյալ տարածք է, դրախտ, ուր արարվում են մարդկության առաջնեկները, երկուսում էլ աշխարհակործան ջրհեղեղից հետո Հայաստանը դառնում է մարդկության վերածննդի երկիրը, որտեղ կնքվում է Աստծո ու մարդկանց հավիտենական ուխտը, երկուսում էլ Հայկական լեռնաշխարհը կրում է անմահության խորհուրդը (կենաց ծառ և անմահության ծաղիկ)՝ փակվելով անարժան մարդկության առաջ (ճառագող մարդակարիճները՝ Մաշու լեռներում, քերովբեները և ամեն կողմ դարձող բոցեղեն սուրը՝ դրախտի դիմաց, կենաց ծառի ճամփին): Ի դեպ, երկուսում էլ մարդկությունը կորցնում է անմահ լինելու հնարավորությունը օձի միջամտության հետևանքով:
Հետաքրքրական է նաև, որ հնագույն միջագետքյան պատկերացումները անմահության մասին՝ կապված Գիլգամեշի հետ, պահպանվել են Առաջավոր Ասիայում երկար ժամանակ. անմահության որոնման սյուժեում Գիլգամեշին փոխարինում է Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին: Գիլգամեշին «անմահության երկիր» հասնելու համար տրվում են «դեպի Արատտա ճանապարհը ցույց տվող» ուղեցույցներ և նա Եփրատի հոսանքն ի վեր բարձրանալով՝ անցնում է Մաշու լեռներն ու հասնում «անմահության երկիր»: Նույն նպատակին հասնելու համար Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացին, ըստ հունական վեպի (գրի առնված Ք. ա. 240թ.), բռնում է «ճանապարհը դեպի Հայոց երկիր», ուր «ակունքներն են Եփրատի ու Տիգրիսի»: Իսկ Ալեքսանդրի մասին սիրիական վեպում նրա ճանապարհին հիշվում է Մասիս անունով լեռնաշղթան: Փաստորեն, հին արևելյան և հելլենիստական վիպական ավանդույթներում Գիլգամեշի ու Ալեքսանդր Մակեդոնացու անմահության որոնումներում «դեպի Արատտա ճանապարհը» փոխարինվում է «դեպի Հայոց երկիր ճանապարհով», Մաշու լեռները՝ Մասիս լեռնաշղթայով, երկու դեպքում էլ հերոսները գնում են դեպի Եփրատի ակունքները: Փաստերն այնքան պերճախոս են, որ մեկնաբանությունները, կարծում ենք, ավելորդ են:

Արտակ Մովսիսյան Artak Movsisyan
ԵՊՀ դասախոս, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու

----------


## Lion

> Դե ապեր հաջորդ քայլով, նույն ձեր տրամաբանությամբ, հետո բրիտները ձուլվեցին կելտերի հետ, հետո եկան հռոմեացիները որորնք արդեն արիացի էին, այսինք հայ, հետք անգլոսքսաերը, որոնք գերմանակ ցեղ էին, ուրեմն ավելի հայ չի լինում.. ու ավտոմատ Լոնդոնը դառնում ա հին հայկական քաղաքա..


 Անձամբ ես այս շղթայի հետ համաձայն չեմ: «Հայկական արմատներ ունենալը» և «Հայ լինելը» լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Ի դեպ - կելտերն են անցել Բրիտանիա և դարձել «բրիտ», որ հակառակը:




> էս չի ձեր սաղ փաստերն ու վերլուծությունը


 Ոչ:




> ... մենակ չասես էսի գիտություն ա .. Լիոն ..


 Չեմ ասի, դու մենակ մի զայրացիր: Վերջը հո մեկ օրվա ծանոթ չե՞նք:




> արդեն ֆազերս քցում եմ.. կարող ա արգելափակվեմ մինչև կյանքիս վերջը


 Դե լավ, էդքան սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունիր: Հա, եթե արգելափակվելու ես ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորելով, աշխատիր, որ դա ես չլինեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստերն այնքան պերճախոս են, որ մեկնաբանությունները, կարծում ենք, ավելորդ են:
> 
> Արտակ Մովսիսյան Artak Movsisyan
> ԵՊՀ դասախոս, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու


Յանիմ ի՞նչ ես գրել որ: Ինչ փաստ ընգեր: Մի հատ կոնկրետ փաստ ցույց տուր ստեղ: Հազար անգամ գլուխ կոտրեցինք ձեր էս դիլետանտի գրածների վրա մի անգամ: Հերիք ա սրա դուրս տվածները որպես անառարկելի փաստ ներկայացնեք: Արդեն նույնսիկ զզվելի է, եթե մի ժամանակ ծիծաղելի էր:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

Փաստորեն ԱՐտակը դիլետանտ է, հա՞, ըստ քեզ... Վաաատտ չի :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Հայկական արմատներ ունենալը» և «Հայ լինելը» լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Ի դեպ - կելտերն են անցել Բրիտանիա և դարձել «բրիտ», որ հակառակը:


Իմ համար մեկ ա: 
Լիոն բացի հայերից ոչ մեկ էլ հայկական արմատ չունի: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, հայերն էլ մեծ մասամբ հիմա լուրջ մոնղոլական արմատներ ունեն, սելջուկների մասին բան չասեմ: Հերք ա գլուխներս մառազմով արդուկեք, լուրջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն ԱՐտակը դիլետանտ է, հա՞, ըստ քեզ... Վաաատտ չի


Մի ուրիշ կարգի: Շատ ես վիրավորվում դիլետանտից, մի քիչ կփոխեմ  - բարդույթավորված գիտաֆանտաստ

----------


## Lion

> Իմ համար մեկ ա: 
> Լիոն բացի հայերից ոչ մեկ էլ հայկական արմատ չունի: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս, հայերն էլ մեծ մասամբ հիմա լուրջ մոնղոլական արմատներ ունեն, սելջուկների մասին բան չասեմ: Հերք ա գլուխներս մառազմով արդուկեք, լուրջ:


 Այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Անձամբ ես գիտեմ իմ  տոհմածառը ինձնից հաշված ևս յոթ սերունդ - բոլորն էլ հայ են: Միաժամանակ, ահշվի առնելով ամենաառաջին հայտնի նախնուս վարքագիծը, կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ իր առնվազն մի քանի նախնիներն էլ են հայ եղել :Smile: 




> Մի ուրիշ կարգի: Շատ ես վիրավորվում դիլետանտից, մի քիչ կփոխեմ - բարդույթավորված գիտաֆանտաստ


 Պատկերացրու չեմ վիրավորվում, այլ ուրախանում եմ :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Անձամբ ես գիտեմ իմ տոհմածառը ինձնից հաշված ևս յոթ սերունդ - բոլորն էլ հայ են: Միաժամանակ, ահշվի առնելով ամենաառաջին հայտնի նախնուս վարքագիծը, կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ իր առնվազն մի քանի նախնիներն էլ են հայ եղել


Լիոն, իսկ բրիտները քանի՞ սերունդ են մեզանից հեռու:
Եթե բոլոր հնդեվրոպապական ժողովուրդները հայկական ծագում ունեն, կասե՞ս ինչ ծագում ունեն բոլոր ուգրոֆին ժողովուրդները, կամ իոբերո-կովկասյան ժողովուրդները, կամ սեմիտները:
Ու դու յոթ սերունդ գիտես, յոթանասուն չգիտես: Բա որ նախնի տատերից մի երկուսին մոնղոլները հերթական արշավանքի ժամանակ բռնաբարած լինեն: Գիտես չէ, որ մոնղոլները ուր գնում էին, ինչ շարժվում էր բռնաբարում էին, ինչն էլ չէր շարժվում, շարժում էին, նոր էին բռնաբարում: 

Ու շատ անես, քեզ կտանեմ գենետիկ հետազոտության, արյանդ մեջից աթսուն տոկոս Չինգիզ Խան կհայտնաբերեն, մանթոյից կմեռնես: Դրա համար թարգի էտ ախմախ, նացիստառասիստական, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ մի տեղ չտանող տեսությանը կուրորեն հավատալը: Կարգին մարդ ես, ափսոս ա էներգիադ:

----------


## Lion

Հը՞, եղբայր, ի՞նչ ես մտածում: Կիսվիր մտքերովդ, իրար հետ մտածենք...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հը՞, եղբայր, ի՞նչ ես մտածում: Կիսվիր մտքերովդ, իրար հետ մտածենք...


ապեր նենց եմ կիսվել, որ լացս գալի ս

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Պարոն տրիբուն դու չգիդես թե ինչ ա կայֆը :Cool: :
Հիմա թեման Աբրահամը հորը Ֆալեկին թաղեց հետո  աղոթեց Նեմրութ լեռան վրա ԱՐևԱՊԱՇՏԱԿԱՆ ԱՍՏՎԱԾՆԵՐԻՆ կոտրեց հոր ՖԱԼԵԿԻ կուռքերին և ինչպես գրված է Հին Կտակարանում դուրս եկավ Քալդեական ՈՒՐ քաղաքից ներկայիս ՈՒՐՖԱ  :
 ու ըտենց.............. :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մոռացա ասեմ - 
տո լա՞վ է, յոթ սերունդ էն կողմ գիտես: Երեքից են կողմ ունենաս, հալալ ա: Մնացածը, Տիգրանի փղերի կարգի պատմություն պիտի լինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա թեման Աբրահամը հորը Ֆալեկին թաղեց հետո աղոթեց Նեմրութ լեռան վրա ԱՐևԱՊԱՇՏԱԿԱՆ ԱՍՏՎԱԾՆԵՐԻՆ կոտրեց հոր ՖԱԼԵԿԻ կուռքերին և ինչպես գրված է Հին Կտակարանում դուրս եկավ Քալդեական ՈՒՐ քաղաքից ներկայիս ՈՒՐՖԱ :
> ու ըտենց..............


Քո տեղը գիտե՞ն Վատիկանի թելոգոները: Բա մի հատ ուղարկի իրանց էս թարմոտ տեղեկություններդ: Մարդ ես թուրքեին մի հազար տարի հետո պետք կգա: Հիմա էլ էտ անտեր Ուրֆան թուրքայի տարածքում ա, քոռանամ ես: 
Թարսի պես էլ օղորմածիկ տատս Ուրֆայում ա ծնվել: Թե չէ կասեի *ուր* ա պետք  ուղարկել ուրֆան, ուր:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, իսկ բրիտները քանի՞ սերունդ են մեզանից հեռու:


 Եթե հարյուր տարին ընդունենք կոպիտ հաշված չորս սերունդ, ապա Բրիտանիա մտած Բրիտները մեզնից հեռու են 100-120 սերունդ :Smile: 




> Եթե բոլոր հնդեվրոպապական ժողովուրդները հայկական ծագում ունեն, կասե՞ս ինչ ծագում ունեն բոլոր ուգրոֆին ժողովուրդները, կամ իոբերո-կովկասյան ժողովուրդները, կամ սեմիտները:


 Խորությամբ չգիտեմ, չեմ խորացել այդ թեմաներով:




> Ու դու յոթ սերունդ գիտես, յոթանասուն չգիտես: Բա որ նախնի տատերից մի երկուսին մոնղոլները հերթական արշավանքի ժամանակ բռնաբարած լինեն: Գիտես չէ, որ մոնղոլները ուր գնում էին, ինչ շարժվում էր բռնաբարում էին, ինչն էլ չէր շարժվում, շարժում էին, նոր էին բռնաբարում:


 Մնաց մենակ ասեիր բա որ պապերիցդ մեկի կինը ամուսնուն դավաճանած լիներ.... Դա ոնւյնիսկ ենթադրության մակարդակով չեմ ընդունում, հասկանալի պատճառներով: Իսկ բռնաբարությունների պահով - երևի տեղյակ չես, բայց հայկական գյուղերում ավանդույթ է եղել, որ նման հղիությունները ԸՆԴՀԱՏՎԵԼ ԵՆ: 




> Ու շատ անես, քեզ կտանեմ գենետիկ հետազոտության, արյանդ մեջից աթսուն տոկոս Չինգիզ Խան կհայտնաբերեն, մանթոյից կմեռնես:


 Ամենևին: Ես ազգային պատկանելիության հարցում գենետիկային նույնիսկ երկրորդական նշանակություն չեմ տալիս: Կարևորը ազգային ինքնագիտակցության մարակդակն է:




> Դրա համար թարգի էտ ախմախ, նացիստառասիստական, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ մի տեղ չտանող տեսությանը կուրորեն հավատալը:


 Ո՞ր տեսությանը: Ես ոչնչի երբեք կուրորեն չեմ հավատում:




> Կարգին մարդ ես, ափսոս ա էներգիադ:


 Մերսի... տատերս ներեցին :Smile: 

Ու շատ անես, քեզ կտանեմ գենետիկ հետազոտության, արյանդ մեջից աթսուն տոկոս Չինգիզ Խան կհայտնաբերեն, մանթոյից կմեռնես: Դրա համար թարգի էտ ախմախ, նացիստառասիստական, ոչինչ չասող, ոչ մի տեղ չտանող տեսությանը կուրորեն հավատալը: Կարգին մարդ ես, ափսոս ա էներգիադ:

----------

Լուսաբեր (13.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ բռնաբարությունների պահով - երևի տեղյակ չես, բայց հայկական գյուղերում ավանդույթ է եղել, որ նման հղիությունները ԸՆԴՀԱՏՎԵԼ ԵՆ:


Չէ հա: Դե հիմա ասա իրենց անթրոպոլոգիական հատկանիշներով թուրքերը ինչ են մեզ էտքան նման: Ի սկզբանե մոնղոլոիդ թուրքերը հիմա լրիվ արմենոիդ են դառել - մեղա մեղա:  



> Կարևորը ազգային ինքնագիտակցության մարակդակն է:


Ապրես, ուրեմն բարձր պահի ինքնագիտակցությունդ: Նարեկացի կարդա: Բրիտներին ու մնացածին իրենց գազանանոցներով հանգիտս թող:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

Բրիտներինը բրիտներին, Նարեկացունը՝ Նարեկացուն:

 Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ թուրքերը արմենոիդ չեն: Գուցե նկատի ունեիր Եվրոպոիդ - դա դեռ կարելի կլիներ ընդունել: Երկրորդ - ի՞նչ կապ ունի թուրքերի եվրոպոիդությունը հայ կանանց ծնած երեխաների հե՞տ:

----------


## Lion

> Մոռացա ասեմ - 
> տո լա՞վ է, յոթ սերունդ էն կողմ գիտես: Երեքից են կողմ ունենաս, հալալ ա: Մնացածը, Տիգրանի փղերի կարգի պատմություն պիտի լինի:


 Եթե քեզ նոտարական վավերացումով ակտեր պետք չեն, այլ պարզ ու մարդկային ՛արադրանք, նայիր այստեղ

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=39273




> Քո տեղը գիտե՞ն Վատիկանի թելոգոները: Բա մի հատ ուղարկի իրանց էս թարմոտ տեղեկություններդ: Մարդ ես թուրքեին մի հազար տարի հետո պետք կգա: Հիմա էլ էտ անտեր Ուրֆան թուրքայի տարածքում ա, քոռանամ ես: 
> Թարսի պես էլ օղորմածիկ տատս Ուրֆայում ա ծնվել: Թե չէ կասեի *ուր* ա պետք  ուղարկել ուրֆան, ուր:


 Նման մի բան ես էլ եմ կարդացել, չեմ հիշում որտեղ:




> ապեր նենց եմ կիսվել, որ լացս գալի ս


Արյունահեղություն պետք չէ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Քո տեղը գիտե՞ն Վատիկանի թելոգոները: Բա մի հատ ուղարկի իրանց էս թարմոտ տեղեկություններդ: Մարդ ես թուրքեին մի հազար տարի հետո պետք կգա: Հիմա էլ էտ անտեր Ուրֆան թուրքայի տարածքում ա, քոռանամ ես: 
> Թարսի պես էլ օղորմածիկ տատս Ուրֆայում ա ծնվել: Թե չէ կասեի *ուր* ա պետք  ուղարկել ուրֆան, ուր:


Մի քոռացի ,շատ կարդա ու մեկ մեկել հիշիր որ , քաղաքների անունները կամայականորեն չեն փոխվում :
Բնականաբար ես օգտվում եմ Վատիկանի տեղեկություններից  :Cool:  բա ապերս   :Cool: 
Եթե լուրջ երկխոսության ցանկություն ունես բարով գաս թե չէ «քուչավարի  չի դզում ,ԱՊՊԵՐ» :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ, Մեղապարտ, մնացել էր, որ դու «քյառթավատ» լինեիր :Smile: 




> դուրս եկավ Քալդեական ՈՒՐ քաղաքից ներկայիս ՈՒՐՖԱ :


 Լավ, պնդում եմ, որ Ուրֆան հայկական քաղաք է: Բայց Աբրահամը, որ Ուրֆա էր եկել «Քալդեական Ուրից» այսինքն հայկական քաղաքում ըստ էության հյուրընկալված մի օտարերկրացի էր... ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ է համարվում հայ:

----------

Մեղապարտ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դե լավ, Մեղապարտ, մնացել էր, որ դու «քյառթավատ» լինեիր
> 
> 
> 
>  Լավ, պնդում եմ, որ Ուրֆան հայկական քաղաք է: Բայց Աբրահամը, որ Ուրֆա էր եկել «Քալդեական Ուրից» այսինքն հայկական քաղաքում ըստ էության հյուրընկալված մի օտարերկրացի էր... ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ է համարվում հայ:


Թեման ինքը շատ ծանր է բայց աշխատեմ հակիրճ:
Մարդու էթնիկական պատկանելիությունը այդ ժամանակահատվածում էակն չէր կենտրոնական էր համարվում նրա պատկանելիությունը այս կամ այն սոցիալական խմբին մասնավորապես կրոնական պատկանելիությունը:
Աբրահամը ցուցադրականորեն այրեց հին (իրենց ցեղային) կուռքերին և աղոթեց Նեմրութ լեռան վրա արևապաշտական աստավծների առջև դրանով հաստատելով իր ինքնությունը:

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ: Իսկ ո՞րն է ապացույցը, որ նա աղոթեց ՀԵՆՑ Նեմրութ լեռան վրա և աղոթեց Հայկական աստվածներին (եթե ընդունենք, որ հայ էր, ուրեմն պետք է աղոթեր հենց հայկական աստվածներին):

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Սկզբունքորեն համաձայն եմ: Իսկ ո՞րն է ապացույցը, որ նա աղոթեց ՀԵՆՑ Նեմրութ լեռան վրա և աղոթեց Հայկական աստվածներին (եթե ընդունենք, որ հայ էր, ուրեմն պետք է աղոթեր հենց հայկական աստվածներին):


Ըստ հրեական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռան վրա էր գտնվում Սեմին նվիրված տաճարը որտեղ և Աբրահամը կոտրեց կուռքերին և երկպագեց Արարչին և տվեց իր խոստումը որից հետո նա ճանապարհվեց դեպի Պաղեստին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե լուրջ երկխոսության ցանկություն ունես բարով գաս թե չէ «քուչավարի չի դզում ,ԱՊՊԵՐ»


Չէ, ավելի լավ ա ինծիլիգենտ տուֆտայաբանենք: Մեղապարտ, քո գրագետ խոսքում (գրագիտության աստիճանն էլ դեռ քննարկման ենթակա է), դեռ ոչ մի տող լուրջ միտք, անձամբ ես, դեռ չեմ կարդացել: Բացի աբսուրդ նույնաբանություններից, ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա: Ու նույնաբանույթուններիդ խորությունն էլ առաջին երկու տառից այն կողմ չի անցնում: Հա հիշում էմ, մի անգամ էլ մայաների ինչ որ քաղաք Գորիսին թե Նոյեմբերյանին էիր նմանեցրել: Լավ էլ Նոյեմբերյանն էլ հիշեցի: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես, կարող ա Նոյը Նոյեմբերյանցի էր: Հավանականույթունը նույնքան է, որ քան Ուր-ի ու Ուրֆայի նույնը լինելը, էլ չասեմ, որ Նոյմեբրեյանից մինչև Արարատի լանջերը ուղիղ գծով հազիվ մի երկուհարյոր կիլոմետր կլինի, ավելի մոտ է, քան Ավետյատ երկիրը քալդեացիների Ուրֆային:

Լիոն, կայֆ ա չէ՞: Ինչպես պնդենք որ Ուրֆա եկած Աբրահամը հայ էր: Շատ պարզ ընկեր: Նույն կերպ ինչպես որ բրիտները ունեն հայկական ծագում: Ի՞նչն է խանգարում հիմա:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդու էթնիկական պատկանելիությունը *այդ ժամանակահատվածում* էակն չէր կենտրոնական էր համարվում նրա պատկանելիությունը այս կամ այն սոցիալական խմբին մասնավորապես կրոնական պատկանելիությունը:


Տեղ ենք հասել: Եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս ես սարը, ձորը կամ քաղաքա անվանում հայկական կամ վրացական: Ընկեր, մի բան ասա հասկանանք, եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի, ինչպես են մարդիկ իրենց իդենտիֆիկացնում որևէ էթնիկ խմբավորման հետ, ու մի հատ էլ անվանումներ են տալիս դրանց: Էտ ինչ տարօրինակ կարևորության գնահատական է: Ու մի հարց էլ, ինչ է նշանակում այդ ժամանակահատվածում: Այդ ինչ ժամանակահատված է: Եր բէ սկսվել, ու երբ է ավարտվել: Վերացական ձևակերպումներ չենք տընդունում: Տիպա, դա այն ժամանակահատվածները երբ մարդականց գիտակցությունը կրոնական պատկանելությունից սահուն անցում էր կատարում դեպի էթնիկ պատկանելությունը: 
Ի լրումն - եթե գերիշողը իմ հավատամք է, արևի հավատամքը, ապա ինչ կրոնական պատկանելության մասին կարող է խոսք լինել: Կարծես թե կրոնական առաձնահատկություններ պիտի չլինեն: Բացի զուլուսների նախնիներից, որոնք պաշտում էի բեգեմոտներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ըստ հրեական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռան վրա էր գտնվում Սեմին նվիրված տաճարը որտեղ և Աբրահամը կոտրեց կուռքերին և երկպագեց Արարչին և տվեց իր խոստումը որից հետո նա ճանապարհվեց դեպի Պաղեստին:


Իսկ ըստ հայկական աղբյուրների՞: Մեղապարտ, մի հատ կոնկերտ աղբյուրդ կասե՞ս: Թե ես էլ ասեմ, որ ըստ հնդկական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռը գտնվում է Հիմալայներում, ու համընկնում է Նեմրուբի պիկի հետ: Չես հավատում, քարտեզ նայի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե քեզ նոտարական վավերացումով ակտեր պետք չեն, այլ պարզ ու մարդկային ՛արադրանք, նայիր այստեղ


Շնորհավորում եմ Լիոն ջան: Դու մաքուր հայ ես: Հիմլերն էլ մաքուր գերմանացի էր:

Մի հատ ընկեր ունեմ, տատը ուկրաինացի ա: Եթե ասես, որ դու իրանից լավ հայ ես, քանի որ Երվանդ պապդ ասել է, որ սաղ տատերդ յոթ սերունդ հայ են եղել, ու տատերից տատերն էլ են բոլոր կողմերից հայ եղել, հետը կծանոթացնեմ, պրակիկ հայրենասիրություն թեմայով դասախոսություն կկարդա գլխիդ: Լավ չսերտելու դեպքում էլ, զոռով դալբիտ ա անում, ասեմ քեզ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Տեղ ենք հասել: Եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի, ինչպե՞ս ես սարը, ձորը կամ քաղաքա անվանում հայկական կամ վրացական: Ընկեր, մի բան ասա հասկանանք, եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի, ինչպես են մարդիկ իրենց իդենտիֆիկացնում որևէ էթնիկ խմբավորման հետ, ու մի հատ էլ անվանումներ են տալիս դրանց: Էտ ինչ տարօրինակ կարևորության գնահատական է: Ու մի հարց էլ, ինչ է նշանակում այդ ժամանակահատվածում: Այդ ինչ ժամանակահատված է: Եր բէ սկսվել, ու երբ է ավարտվել: Վերացական ձևակերպումներ չենք տընդունում: Տիպա, դա այն ժամանակահատվածները երբ մարդականց գիտակցությունը կրոնական պատկանելությունից սահուն անցում էր կատարում դեպի էթնիկ պատկանելությունը: 
> Ի լրումն - եթե գերիշողը իմ հավատամք է, արևի հավատամքը, ապա ինչ կրոնական պատկանելության մասին կարող է խոսք լինել: Կարծես թե կրոնական առաձնահատկություններ պիտի չլինեն: Բացի զուլուսների նախնիներից, որոնք պաշտում էի բեգեմոտներին:


Տրիբուն այս ֆորումի որոշ թեմաներ ինձ համար  մի տեղ է որտեղ ես հնարավորություն ունեմ մտքերի փոխանակություն կատարել գիտա հանրամատչելի ֆորմատի շրջանակներում  մի քիչ ավել կամ պակաս:
Եթե դու իմ առաջդրած քննարկումների հետ համաձայն չես դա լավ  է բայց վատ է որ մշտապես խոսակցությունը ծաղրական է կամ էլ հեգնական:
Էթնիկական պատակնելիությունը  երկրորդական է եղել մինչև քրիստոնեության տարածումը:
Տարածքները ,սարերը և ձորերը կրոնական պատկանելիություն չունեին քանի որ կրոնը անձ չէ և ոչ էլ ցեղային միություն:
 Տարածքները պատկանում էին այսինչ կամ այնինչ ցեղերին որոնք ունեին այս կամ այն կրոնական պատկանելիությունը:
Ի լրում հրապաշտական գաղաթարախոսությունը կազմբած է արևապաշ տությունից,լուսնապաշտությունից:
Ի դեպ, տեղ չես հասել մի շտապիր :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իսկ ըստ հայկական աղբյուրների՞: Մեղապարտ, մի հատ կոնկերտ աղբյուրդ կասե՞ս: Թե ես էլ ասեմ, որ ըստ հնդկական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռը գտնվում է Հիմալայներում, ու համընկնում է Նեմրուբի պիկի հետ: Չես հավատում, քարտեզ նայի:


Հայկական աղբյուրները չորացած են :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տարածքները ,սարերը և ձորերը կրոնական պատկանելիություն չունեին քանի որ կրոնը անձ չէ և ոչ էլ ցեղային միություն:


Այ դեպքում, ինչպես են Ուր կամ որևէ մեկ այլ քաղաքա անվանում հայկական: Եթե ինքնին էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի, ապա ինքնին որևէ էթնիկ անվանանումը դառնում է աբուսրդային: 

Օրինակ, իմ համար աբսուրդային կլիներ եթե հիմ որևէ քաղաքա անվանեին H5SRV12 գենետիկ քաղաք; Աբուսրդ ա չէ, քանի որ գենետի կոդերով պատկանելություն չենք որոշում; 

Հիմա ավելի պարզ, եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը ննշանակություն չունի, ինչպես ենք անվանում Հայկական լեռնաշխարհ, հայկական քաղաքա, կամ հայկական ընդհանրապես որևէ բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայկական աղբյուրները չորացած են


Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում հայկական կամ հրեական աղբյուր; Ոնց ես որոշել որ դրանք հրեական էին; Ախր էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չուներ, ուրեմն նման սահմանում չէր կարող լինել; Պիտի լիներ աարևապաշտական, կամ ջրապաշտական աղբյուր, կամ մի ուրիշ բան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> թե դու իմ առաջդրած քննարկումների հետ համաձայն չես դա լավ է բայց վատ է որ մշտապես խոսակցությունը ծաղրական է կամ էլ հեգնական:


դու ստեղ մի գրամ հեգնանք տեսնում ես ?? լուրջ փիլիսոփայական դիսպուտի մեջ եմ հետդ

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում հայկական կամ հրեական աղբյուր; Ոնց ես որոշել որ դրանք հրեական էին; Ախր էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չուներ, ուրեմն նման սահմանում չէր կարող լինել; Պիտի լիներ աարևապաշտական, կամ ջրապաշտական աղբյուր, կամ մի ուրիշ բան:


Տրիբուն , բարեկամ ,ինչես կասեն գերմանացիները  «վառում զո ագրէսիվ»:
Հիմա առաջ, շեշտում եմ ոչ մշակույթը այլ էթնիկ էլեմենտը դարձավ կրող  ,էթնիկ էլեմենտը այսինքն ռասսան քրիստոնեության տարածումից հետո դարձավ դոմինանտ:
Իսկ մեր պատմագրությունը այսինքն համաշխարհային պատմագրությունը հստակ բաժանված է երկու մասի մինչև Քրիստոսի ծնունդ և նրանից հետո:
Այսօր վերլուծելով ցանկացած պատմա մշակութային երևույթ մենք նրան տալիս ենք երեք տիպի որակավորում կրոնական, մշակութային և վերջում էթնիկական վերջինս վերջին 100 տարվա մեջ դոմինանտ տարր է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն , բարեկամ ,ինչես կասեն գերմանացիները  «վառում զո ագրէսիվ»:
> Հիմա առաջ, շեշտում եմ ոչ մշակույթը այլ էթնիկ էլեմենտը դարձավ կրող  ,էթնիկ էլեմենտը այսինքն ռասսան քրիստոնեության տարածումից հետո դարձավ դոմինանտ:
> Իսկ մեր պատմագրությունը այսինքն համաշխարհային պատմագրությունը հստակ բաժանված է երկու մասի մինչև Քրիստոսի ծնունդ և նրանից հետո:
> Այսօր վերլուծելով ցանկացած պատմա մշակութային երևույթ մենք նրան տալիս ենք երեք տիպի որակավորում կրոնական, մշակութային և վերջում էթնիկական վերջինս վերջին 100 տարվա մեջ դոմինանտ տարր է:


ագռեսիվ նիխտ 

զարմասնիվ 

դու ինչպես միշտ հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխանելու փոխարեն սար ու ձոր ես ընկնում; Ընկեր, խոսքը գնում է մինչ քրիստոնեկանա, քո կողմից նշված *հրեական* աղբյուրների մասին: Ուրիշ ոնց ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի, ընկեր; 

*Հարց* - Եթե էտ անտեր էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի *մինչքրիստոնեակա*ն ժամանակահատվածում, ինչպես կարող է *մինչքրիստոնեական աղբյուրը* կոչվել *հրեական* ?? Ու ինչի չի կոչվում արևապաշտական աղբյուր, կամ մեկ այլ կրոնական աղբյուր ?  

Եթե էթնիկ պատկանելությունը կապ չունի, ինքին <հրեական աղբյուր> բառակապակցությունը աբսուրդ է; Կհասկնաս միքտս, Մեղապարտ ախպար ??

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ագռեսիվ նիխտ 
> 
> զարմասնիվ 
> 
> դու ինչպես միշտ հարցին կոնկրետ պատասխանելու փոխարեն սար ու ձոր ես ընկնում; Ընկեր, խոսքը գնում է մինչ քրիստոնեկանա, քո կողմից նշված *հրեական* աղբյուրների մասին: Ուրիշ ոնց ասեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի, ընկեր; 
> 
> *Հարց* - Եթե էտ անտեր էթնիկ պատկանելությունը նշանակություն չունի *մինչքրիստոնեակա*ն ժամանակահատվածում, ինչպես կարող է *մինչքրիստոնեական աղբյուրը* կոչվել *հրեական* ?? Ու ինչի չի կոչվում արևապաշտական աղբյուր, կամ մեկ այլ կրոնական աղբյուր ?  
> 
> Եթե էթնիկ նշանակությունը կապ չունի, ինքին <հրեական աղբյուր> բառակապակցությունը աբսուրդ է; Կհասկնաս միքտս, Մեղապարտ ախպար ??


Տրիբուն ջան պատասխանը շատ պարզ է. մինչքրիստոնեական ժամանակահատվածում բոլորը հրեաններ էին...Ուզում եմ ասեմ էթնիկ տեսակններ չկաին էլի...

----------

Մեղապարտ (10.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գնացի արևապաշտորեն քնանամ:

*Լիոն,* Երվանդ պապիդ հարգանքներս, տոհմածառի պահպանման ու սերունդներին փոխանցման համար: Ախպերո, մեղք ես մի տանջի քեզ պատմության հորձանուտներում ինքնությունդ որոնելով: Համոզված եմ, որ գիշերները երազում քո մաքրամաքուր հայկական արյունը կապում ես հայոց փառահեղ իշխանական տոհմերից մեկի հետ: Քո նման տղեն ռամիկ նախնիներ, ինչպես նաև փչացած տատ չի կարա ունեցած լինի: Հետո ինձ կասես, կոնկրետ որի հետ ես կապում: Կարողա շատ հեռու գնացած լինես հաշվարկներումդ, ու պարզվի որ Եգիպոսի հաքսոսների մեջ պապերդ եղել են ??

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իբուն ջան պատասխանը շատ պարզ է. մինչքրիստոնեական ժամանակահատվածում բոլորը հրեաններ էին...Ուզում եմ ասեմ էթնիկ տեսակններ չկաին էլի...


Ստեղ էլ ստոպ տվինք; Եթե չկային, ուրեմն էլի էթնիկ անվանումն աբսուրդ է: Այսինքն այդ դեպքում "հրեա" բառն է դառնում աբսուրդ: Քանի որ չկան այլ ցեղեր. որոնցից տարբերվելու համար պետք լիներ նրանց անվանումներով առանձնացնել: Կամ էլ հիմա կապավցուցես որ *հրեա բառը նշանակում է մարդ;*  Այլ կերպ դա բացատրել հնարավոր չէ: 

Համ էլ, քանի չեմ մոռացել: Մի եկու էջ առաջ սաղ հայ էին, հիմա սաղ հրեա դառան ??

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Զահլես տարար, Մեղապարտ ախպեր; Գնահատում եմ հումորիդ զգացումը:
Լուրջ արևապաշտները արևի մայր մտնելուց հետո պախկվում էին: Արի թռնենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ստեղ էլ ստոպ տվինք; Եթե չկային, ուրեմն էլի էթնիկ անվանումն աբսուրդ է: Այսինքն այդ դեպքում "հրեա" բառն է դառնում աբսուրդ: Քանի որ չկան այլ ցեղեր. որոնցից տարբերվելու համար պետք լիներ նրանց անվանումներով առանձնացնել: Կամ էլ հիմա կապավցուցես որ *հրեա բառը նշանակում է մարդ;*  Այլ կերպ դա բացատրել հնարավոր չէ: 
> 
> Համ էլ, քանի չեմ մոռացել: Մի եկու էջ առաջ սաղ հայ էին, հիմա սաղ հրեա դառան ??


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես հասկացել ասածս...մենակ մի բան...Հրեա ոչ թե նշաբակում է մարդ այլ հայ...ու ամենինչ ընգնում է իր տեղը... :Ok:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Զահլես տարար, Մեղապարտ ախպեր; Գնահատում եմ հումորիդ զգացումը:
> Լուրջ արևապաշտները արևի մայր մտնելուց հետո պախկվում էին: Արի թռնենք:


Դու է լ պակասը չես ,բայց  :LOL:  ինչպես կասեր Գագարինը «թռանք» :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Ըստ հրեական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռան վրա էր գտնվում Սեմին նվիրված տաճարը որտեղ և Աբրահամը կոտրեց կուռքերին և երկպագեց Արարչին և տվեց իր խոստումը որից հետո նա ճանապարհվեց դեպի Պաղեստին:


 Հարցնում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չեմ հարցնում, այլ՝ որ ավելացնեմ գիտելիքներս: Ո՞ր հրեական աղբյուրները և ի՞նչ կերպ են մատնանշում Նեմրութի մասին:




> Լիոն, կայֆ ա չէ՞: Ինչպես պնդենք որ Ուրֆա եկած Աբրահամը հայ էր: Շատ պարզ ընկեր: Նույն կերպ ինչպես որ բրիտները ունեն հայկական ծագում: Ի՞նչն է խանգարում հիմա:


 Անալոգիան տեղին չէ:




> Շնորհավորում եմ Լիոն ջան: Դու մաքուր հայ ես: Հիմլերն էլ մաքուր գերմանացի էր:


 Մերսի: Ու թեև գենետիկան այնքան էլ չեմ կարևորում, բայց հաճելի է: Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ, կարևորը ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունն է - այդ չափանիշով ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ հայ եմ :Smile: 




> Մի հատ ընկեր ունեմ, տատը ուկրաինացի ա: *Եթե* ասես, որ դու իրանից լավ հայ ես, քանի որ Երվանդ պապդ ասել է, որ սաղ տատերդ յոթ սերունդ հայ են եղել, ու տատերից տատերն էլ են բոլոր կողմերից հայ եղել, հետը կծանոթացնեմ, պրակիկ հայրենասիրություն թեմայով դասախոսություն կկարդա գլխիդ: Լավ չսերտելու դեպքում էլ, զոռով դալբիտ ա անում, ասեմ քեզ:


 *Եթե* :Smile: 




> Լիոն, Երվանդ պապիդ հարգանքներս, տոհմածառի պահպանման ու սերունդներին փոխանցման համար: Ախպերո, մեղք ես մի տանջի քեզ պատմության հորձանուտներում ինքնությունդ որոնելով:


 Իմ ինքնությունը վաղուց պարզ է և ես այն որոնելու կարիք չունեմ :Smile: 




> Համոզված եմ, որ գիշերները երազում քո մաքրամաքուր հայկական արյունը կապում ես հայոց փառահեղ իշխանական տոհմերից մեկի հետ:


 Սխալվում ես: Որպես կանոն այն մարդիկ են փառահեղ նախնիներ «գտնում» ու հպարտանում դրանցով, որոնք իրենք ամենևին էլ «փառահեղ» չեն:




> Քո նման տղեն ռամիկ նախնիներ,


 Եվ կրկին սխալվում ես - Նախնիներիս մեջ կան 3 առևտրական, 2 դարբին, 1 հովիվ, 1 դասախոս :Smile: 




> ինչպես նաև փչացած տատ չի կարա ունեցած լինի:


Այ էդ մեկը հարյուր տոկոս ճիշտ ասացիր:




> Հետո ինձ կասես, կոնկրետ որի հետ ես կապում:


 Դե լավ, ռազ պնդեցիր, ասեմ - ուրեմն ես ուղիղ սերում եմ Հայկ Նահապետից, ինքն էլ գիտես քանի պորտ էր Նոյի ազգականը - դե նրանից մինչև Ադամ ու Եվա էլ... հեռու չէ :LOL:  :Wink:  :Tongue: 




> Կարողա շատ հեռու գնացած լինես հաշվարկներումդ, ու պարզվի որ Եգիպոսի հաքսոսների մեջ պապերդ եղել են ??


 Խե -- Բան գտար զարմացնելու - Նայիր վերևում...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հարցնում եմ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ չեմ հարցնում, այլ՝ որ ավելացնեմ գիտելիքներս: Ո՞ր հրեական աղբյուրները և ի՞նչ կերպ են մատնանշում Նեմրութի մասին:


Լիոն բարեկամ առաջին աղբյուր Հին Կտակարան,Ծննդոց երկրորդ Թալմուդի մեկնա բանություններ ,երրորդ աղբյուր Աբրահամի կենսագրությունը ըստ Թալմուդի :

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն բարեկամ առաջին աղբյուր Հին Կտակարան,Ծննդոց երկրորդ Թալմուդի մեկնա բանություններ ,երրորդ աղբյուր Աբրահամի կենսագրությունը ըստ Թալմուդի :


 Եթե դժվար չէ, կմեջբերե՞ս: Ինքս Կտակարանների գիտակ չեմ և դժվար թե գտնեմ պետք եղած մասը...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Եթե դժվար չէ, կմեջբերե՞ս: Ինքս Կտակարանների գիտակ չեմ և դժվար թե գտնեմ պետք եղած մասը...


Մի գուցե հարգարժան Մոնկը օգնի (գոնե այս անգամ) :Think:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Մի գուցե հարգարժան Մոնկը օգնի (գոնե այս անգամ)


*Ветхий Завет ,Бытие  гл.11* 
*31* И взял Фарра Аврама, сына своего, и Лота, сына Аранова, внука своего, и Сару, невестку свою, жену Аврама, сына своего, и вышел с ними из Ура Халдейского, чтобы идти в землю Ханаанскую; но, дойдя до Харрана, они остановились там. 
*32* И было дней жизни Фарры [в Харранской земле] двести пять лет, и умер Фарра в Харране.

*Ծննդոց ԳԼ,ԺԱ*
*31*Եւ Թարան առաւ իրորդի Աբրամին եւ իր ԹոռըԱռանի որդի Ղովտին եւ իր որդի Աբրամի կին իր հարսՍարային,եւ նորանց հետ Քաղդեացիների Ուր _(քաղաքիցը)_ դուրս եկավ Քանանի երկիրը գնալու համար եւ եկան մինչեւ Խառան,եւ 
*32* այնտեղ բնակեցան:Եէ Թարայի օրերը երկու հարիւր հինգ տարի եղան եւ Փարան Խառանումը մեռաւ:
*Գերմաներենը չեմ գրում կարծում եմ այս երկու լեզվով գրածը բավարար է:*

----------


## Lion

Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես Նպատ լեռան վրայի աղոթքի պահերն էի ուզում տեսնել...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շնորհակալություն, բայց ես Նպատ լեռան վրայի աղոթքի պահերն էի ուզում տեսնել...


Շատ պահանջկոտ ես Լիոն: 
Մարդը եթե հասել էր Ուր - Ուրֆա, Նպատը արդեն էտ կողմերն ա, կարո՞ղ ա մի հատ անցած չլինի, աղոթած չլինի: Հոմ անպայման չի, որ ամեն ինչ գրեն: Կարելի է տրամաբանական եզրահանգումների միջոցեվ կռահել:

----------


## Lion

Չէ, *Տրիբուն*, սպասիր - գուցե իրոք այդպիսի մի հատված կա Ավետարանում... Ես մի՛տ ձգտում եմ ավելացնել գիտելիքներս, հատկապես ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաներում և հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրեց այս թեման :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Չէ, *Տրիբուն*, սպասիր - գուցե իրոք այդպիսի մի հատված կա Ավետարանում... Ես մի՛տ ձգտում եմ ավելացնել գիտելիքներս, հատկապես ինձ հետաքրքրող թեմաներում և հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրեց այս թեման


Հարգելի Լիոն ես այդ տեղեկությունը իր ամբողջ ծավալով կտեղադրեմ առանձին թեմայում  որը կկոչվի « Նախահայր Աբրաամ»: :Cool:

----------

Lion (13.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

«*ՍԵ ՖԵՐ ԶԱՀՈՐ» סֶפֶר זהַר‎, «ՇՈՂՇՈՂՄԱՆ ԳԻՐՔ»-*

«Հրեա» անունով մեզ հայտնի ժողովուրդը իրեն կոչել է«Իզրաել» եւ «Իզրաելի որդիներ»: «Իվրի» բառի ծագումնաբանությունը մասնագետները կապում էն երկու 
աղբյուրի հետ:Առաջինը–կապվում է արամեական լզվի հետ եւ ունի աշխարհագրա կան ենթատեքստ ԷՎԵՐ-ԽԱ-ՆԱ-ԽԱՐ որը նշանակում է   «գետի մյուս ափը»: 
Այսպիսով  «իվրի» դուրս է բերվում  արամեական «էվեր» բառից որը նշանակում է  «ուրիշ ,մյուս»:Երկրորդը համարվում է աքքադական աղբյուրը   որը դուրս է բեր վում «Հաբիրու» տերմինից այն նշանակում է «նրանք որ գալիս են»: Այս երկու տար բերակներն էլ մատնանշում են տերմինները կրողի եկվորի կարգավիճակը այս ինքն ոչ տեղացի լինելու փաստը:Ներկայացնելով գիտական շրջանակներում ընդ հունված այս տեսությունների  ամփոփ շարադրանքը  ավելացնենք հետևյալը թե արամեական եւ թե աքքադական բառերը  մոտավորապես են բացատրում «Իզրա ել» անվան ծագումնաբանությունը : 
Իս/րա/ել-Ից/րա/ել..ישראלմեկնաբանվում է որպես «աստվածամարտիկ» 
Իզրաիլ– יזרעאל/Իզրաէլ–որպես սկիզբ «սկիզբ»  זרע կամ זרה և אל արմատները հնարավոր է արտասանել նաև «Էզրաէլ» Սա կարելի բացատրել որպես "աստծո օգնություն" – עזרה אל արմատ עזר: օգնություն – עזרה/էզրա.  ישראל/Իսրաէլ:
Հրե /ա անունով էթնոսը ավանդաբար հայտնի է որպես Իս/րա/ել-Ից/րա/ել..ישראל պետական կազմավորման ստեղծողի  եւ այն տարածված է որպես ազգին տրված անուն հարեւան ժողովուրդների կողմից: 
Հիմք ընդունելով հրեական ազգի եւ պետության անվան ծագումնաբանության իրենց իսկ հրեաների կողմից տրված բացատրության եւ մեր անցկացրած վեր լուծությանը  հանգեցնում է հետեւյալ եզրակացության որ «Իսրաել» անվան ծագում նաբանությունը  կապված է  հակամարտության հետ: Հայերենում «իվրի», «էվեր»  
բառերը մեկ իմաստ են արտահայտում   «վրայից» կամ »վերեւից», «իվրի»,«էվեր» բառերը ունեն նույն արմատը: Համանման բովանդակություն ունի աքքադական հա մարվող «Հաբիրու» տերմինը ,այն հայերենում  բառացի որեն նշանակւո է  «միշտ  բերող»:  
Հայերենում Իս/հրա/ել/Ից/րա/ել տերմինը ունի ուղղակի«կրակի միջից դուրս եկած» բացատրությունը:  
 «Հրեա» տերմինի իմաստի եւ ծագումնաբանության բացահայտման բանալին հան դի սանում է«Հայկ եւ Բելի» առասպելը:Առասպելը ուղղակիորեն մատնանշում է «Հրեա» տերմինի ծագումնաբանական սկզըբնաղբյուրը, մատնանշելով նրա պատ կանելիությունը «հրեապաշտական» գաղափարախոսությանը: 
 HREA –հրեա ,կրակոտ կամ զայրացած  խիստ ջղայնացած ,բացի այս իմ աստը այն ունի նաև հեռացված իմաստ :Հրեա անվանը զուգահեռ ընդունված է նաեւ  ջհուդ անունը  ջհուդ ձեւը բացատրությունը հայերենում նույն իմաստը ունի ինչ »հրեա» տերմինը ,այն ավելի հստակ բացատրում է  անգլերենը ՝
 JEWEL-թանկարժեք քար  
Jeweler –ակնագործ կամ ոսկերիչ
Jew (ջու) –ջհուդ
 jewish – ջհուդական որը համարժեք է հրեականին
Նման պարզաբանումը հնարավորություն է տալիս ավելի ամբողջական դարձնել «Հրեա»  տերմինի բացատրությունը ,իմաստը եւ ծագումնաբանությունը :  
Դավանավանության մեջ  անբացատրելի կամ դժվար բացատրել խնդիրներից մեկը Սինա կամ Խորիվ(Հորիվ) սարի անվան ծագումնաբանությունն է, սկսած մերձա վոր արեւելքից  միջագետքի ամբողջ տարածքում որեւէ սար հստակ նույնացված չէ աստվածաշնչի Սինա կամ Խորիվ(Հորիվ)  սարի հետ:Սարը որ այժմ վկայակոչվում է որպես Սինա չի համապատասխանում Աստվածաշնչի մեջ նշված Սինա սարին, 
ըստ հին կտակարանի այն ինչ տեղի է ունենում Սինա սարի հետ ֆիզիկակապես համապատասխանում է  գործող հրաբուխի  երեւույթի հետ, իսկ այսօրվա մատնա մշված սարը չունի հրաբխային ծագում: Որտեղ  փնտրել աստվածային երկխոսութ յան խորհրդանիշ հանդիսացող Սիոն, Ցիոն,  Հորիբ, Հորվ անունով սարը: 
Հին Կտակարանի Հրեական մեկնաբանները տալիս են Սիոն սարի անվան բավա կանին մատչելի  բացատրություն որը նշանակում է «սյունե սար» կամ «սարի սյուն»:Կատարելով որոշակի հետազոտական աշխատանքներ լեզվի,կրոնի աշխար հագրության  մեջ մենք կարող ենք  համոզված ասել  որ  որեւէ սխալ չկա, բացա տրությունը կատարված է շատ ճիշտ,կա աննշան փոփոխություն բառակազմութ յան մեջ որը ինքնին հասկանալի է:Պատմական հայաստանի տարծքներից մեկը կոչվում էր «Սյունաց աշխարհ Սյունիք»  որը եղել է պատմական հայաստանի հզո րագույն մարզերից մեկը ,Սյունիքի կազմի մեջ է մտել Զանգեզուրը ,Գեղարքունիքը Նախիջեւանը: 
Հարցին  լրացուցիչ պարզաբանում տալու հա մար մենք  ունենք մի քանի  աղբյուր ներ որոնք գալիս են հաստատելու փաստը, որ «Սյուն»  եւ «Սիոն»  միեւնույն բառերն են եւ մեկ մշակութայի դաշտի արդյունք են: 
Փորձենք ծագումնաբանական վերլուծության ճշտությունը ստուգենլ Հայերենի օգնությամբ:Հայերենում  կա «Սյուն» բառը, որը  թանձրացական գոյական է , բառա ցի նշանակում է «ուղղաձիք վեր վարձրացող առարկա որը իր վրա է վերցնում որեւէ ծանրություն  եւ ապահովում է մեկ ուրիշ առարկայի կայունությունը»:Ինչ պես տեսնում ենք  «Սյուն» եւ «Սիոն» բառերը նույն իմաստն են արտահայտում: 
Իսկ որն է պատճառը որ երկու լեզվամտածողության մեջ «Սյուն» եւ «Սիոն» բառերի մեկ ծագումնաբանական արմատը 
Դիցաբանության մեջ Նեմրութ հայտնի է որպես աստծու եւ սարի անուն Նեմրութ  անունով հայտնի են երկու լեռնագագաթներ որոնք  հայկական մշակույթի մեջ իրենց առանձին տեղը ունեն: Ինչպես հայտնի է Վանա լճի մոտ գտնվող Նեմրութ սարը միջին արեւելքի միակ հրաբխային սարն է,երկրաբանական տվյալները հաստատում են, որ  Վանա լճի մոտ գտնվող Նեմրութ սարը հանգած հրաբուխ է, «սյունե սար է» այսինքն իր գլխին պահում է կրակ:Իր հերթին Նեմրութ նշանակում է նաեւ  «կրակ բերող»: Երկրորդ Նեմրութը գտնվում է Տավրոսի լեռներում ժամանակակից ՈՒրֆա քաղա քից 80կմ հեռավորության վրա նրա վրա է գտնվում Երվանդունիների դիցարանը: Ըստ ավանդապատումների Նեմրութ սարի վրա էր գտնվում  Սեմին նվիրված լուս նապաշտական տաճարը, Նեմրութ սարի վրա է իր աղոթքն  կատարել Աբրահամը եւ ոչնչացրտել կուռքերին:Ինչպես տեսնում ենք երկու սարերն էլ գաղափարա խոսության մեջ կրող են , «սյուն են»  բառերի ծագում նաբանական ուսումնասիրութ յունը հաստատում է մեր տեսակետը այն մասին ,որ  «Սյուն» եւ «Սիոն»  տերմին ների ծագումնաբանությունը նույնն է:
Հրեական աստվածապաշտությունը իր սկզբունքային կրոնական գաղափարախո սական  փոփոխությունները կատարեց երբ հայտնվեց Հելլենիստական մշակույթի խորը ազդեցության տակ:Ավանդաբար հրեա ժողովուրդը իր աստվածապաշտա կան գաղափարախոսության մեջ միատար էր, միատար չէր կրոնական վերնա խավը որը կազմված էր  հիմնականում լուսնապաշտներից:Մ.թ.առաջ 50 թվական ներին Հելլենիստական կրակապաշտական մշակույթի ճնշման տակ հրեական էթ նոսի կրոնական վերնախավի դավանաբանությունը մղվեց երկրորդ պլան եւ նորից ժողովրդի համար արեւապաշտականը գաղափարախոսությունը դարձավ անհրա ժեշտություն:Այս գաղափարախոսության դեմ հավասարապես պայքարում էր թե Հռոմը եւ թե Սինիդրոնը:
(հատված)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Արևորդիք  և Խորհրդանիշները*

......Նախաջրհեղեղյան հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսությունը հիմնեց առաջին կա ռավարման քառահարկ համակարգը և մի գաղափարախոսության տակ հավաքեց տարբեր Էթնիկական միավորումների:.....
.......Հետջրհեղեյան  հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության քառահարկ կառավարման համակարգը գործեց Նոյի միջոցով,  համակարգին շատ հաճախ թյուրիմացաբար անվանում էն եռահարկ, անտեսելով նրա եռահարկ համակարգի առաջին և գլխավոր բաղադրիչին՝ Արարչին, հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության հաստատուն քառահարկ համակարգը  է  հավատամքի  մեջ և սկզբունքորեն   առանձնանում և բաժանվում   է մյուս դավանաբանական գաղափարախոսություններից: 
Հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության բարձրագույն և Առաջին Առաքելական երևույթը Արարիչ Աստվածն է որը ամփոփում է իր մեջ ամբողջական Էության գաղափարը: Մետաֆիզիկական  ձևակերպման մեջ նա բացարձակն է: 
Երկրորդ Առաքելական  երևույթը Նոյն էր (ընտրյալ մարդը )նա   երկրի վրա ներկայացնում է Արարչականը ամփոփոփելով այն հուր-արևային, արքայական, քրմական,լուսավորչական երևույթնեի մեջ: Առաքելական  երևույթը Խորհրդանիշների մեջ համարժեք է գույներից՝ սպիտակին, ծիրանագույնին, դեղինին, կարմիրին:
Կենդանիներից արծվին ,ցուլին,օձին,առյուծին:
Երրորդ Առաքելական երևույթը հոգին է որը «հրապաշտական» գաղափարախոսության մեջ դրսևորվում է լուսնի միջոցով այն պատճառով, որ լուսինը ունի անդրադարձման հատկություն,Հուր-Արևի հզորորագույն լույսի կապույտ երանգը լուսինը կարողանում է գիշերային երկնքում վերարտադրել, որը փոխաբերական իմաստով  նույնացվում է հոգու հետ:
Լուսնի Խորհրդանիշներն են համարվում գույներից՝ կապույտը ,կարմիրը ,կենդանիներից կովը,էգ առյուծը ,աղավնին: Լուսնապաշտական գաղափարախոսության մեջ հիմնական զոհաբերվող ծիսական կենդանին համարվեց  ցուլը: 
Չորորդ Առաքելական երևույթը ինքնազոհաբերման գաղափարն է, որ հնարավորություն է տալիս վերականգնել խաղտված հավասարակշռությունը :
Ինքնազոհաբերության գույնը կարմիրն է, հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսութ յան մեջ հիմական զոհաբերվորղ ծիսական կենդանին  խոյն է:
Հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության հետ ջրհեղեղյան խրոնոլոգիան ըստ ավանդույթի այսպիսին է ,Նոյը հռչակվում է հրապաշտական Արարչական Գաղափարախոսության Առաքյալ (հրեաների մեկնաբանմամբ պատրիարք կամ նախահայր) երկրի վրա:Դիցաբանական ավանդապատումների մեջ  Նոյը իր ժամանակակիցների և հետագա սերունդների համար  դառնում է Արարչի Բացարձակ Առաքյալը  երկրի վրա և որպես Բացարձակ Առաքյալ   ստանում է «արև,հուր,մեծ լույս» փոխաբերական տիտղոսը: Նոյը Առաքյալը դառնում է ոչ միայն տիտղոսակիր  այլ նաև նա քուրմ է և գաղափարախոս, նա հաստատեց արևապաշտական գաղափարախոսության գլխավոր խորհրդանշի  հաջորդաբար փոխանցման սովորույթը  սերնդից սերունդ: Որդիներից Հաբեթին, Նոյը ճանաչեց որպես հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսության   հետնորդ և  ժառանգորդ, Հաբեթը դառձավ Նոյի թողած «մեծ լույս  կամ արև» տիտղոսի և գաղափարախոսության գլխավոր Առաքյալը:  
Հին կտակարանի մեջ այս մասին ուղղակիորեն ասված չէ, սակայն ավանդապատումները նշում են, որ  տոհմածառի և ծագունաբանության պատմությունների  մեջ եղբայրներից Հաբեթը հիշատակվում է առաջինը:Սա սովորություն չէր ոչ էլ պատահականություն այլ օրենք  է, ֆիքսված Հին Կտակարանում ,Հաբեթը   «արև, հուր,մեծ լույս» տիտղոսի կրողն է և այսպես հաջորդաբար,մարդկության ամենագլխավոր գաղափարական տիտղոսը փոխանցվում է  Հաբեթական ճյուղով սերնդից սերունդ, տարբեր խորհուրդների միջոցով որի վերջին Առաքելական դրսևորումը քրիստոնեությունը էր:
Հաբեթական ճյուղի գլխավոր ներկայացուցիչը համարվող Հայկական էթնոսը համաձայն իր հազարամյա Առաքելակն իրավունքի հերթական անգամ  պետականորեն առաջինն է ճանաչում  և ընդունում քրիստոնեությունը որպես պետական դավանանք, որպես ուղղեցույց ամեն Հաբեթականների: 
(հատված)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Համկարգ*
Հնագույն աշխարհում թվային համակարգը կապված էր առաջին հերթին  աստվա ծապաշտության,կոսմոգենիայի հետ:Ինչպես աստղագիտության այնպես էլ մշակու թային  ծանրակշիռ հաջողությունները որպես  ժամանակի ընթացքում կուտակված հիմնարար գիտելիքները  հին աշխարհի պատկերացումների մեջ պայմանավոր ված էին աստվածների և մարդկանց միջև եղած փոխհարաբերություններով: Այդ փոխհարա բերությունների գլխավոր թվային արտահայտիչն էր 0-ից մինչև 10-ը հաշվարկային համակարգը:
Շատ կարևոր է հնարավորին չափ ճիշտ հասկանալ  0-ից մինչև 10-ը թվերի աշ խարհակառուցողական խորհուրդը, նրանք ինքնուրույն միավորներ են որոնց՝0-ից մինչև 10-ը թվային խորհուրդը համապատասխանում է կյանքի ստեղծման մոդե լին:Այս գաղափարական համակարգի միջից մենք կառանձնացնենք «զրոն» մեր դի տարկումների համար:
Շրջանը խորհուրդը իր  մեջ ամփոփում է  «Անվերջանալի և հավերժական տարա ծությունը և ժամանակի մեջ», մեջ համարժեք է շումերական«Մե» գաղափարախո սությանը, « » նշանակում է«Անվերջանալի Շրջան», թվաբանության մեջ ունի սկիզբ իմաստը որի տառային ձևն է ՝ԶՐՈ բառը կազմված երեք տառերից:Նա շատ  ազդեցիկ է համագործակցում է  մեկից մինչև իննը թվանշանների հետ, գտնվելով թվանշաններից  առաջ կամ հետո տալիս է նրանց նոր արժեքային իմաստ, մեծաց նելով կամ փոքրացնելով նրանց :
«ԶՐՈ  » խորհրդանիշը կառուցողական է  և իր մեջ ամփոփում է տիեզերքի գաղա փարը, Զերվանը «ԶՐՈ»-ից հետո առաջ եկած շարժումն է, որը  անվերջության մեջ իր հարաբերականորեն հասատուն կետից աջ կամ ձախ  ուղղաձիք ընթացք ապա հովելուց  հետո կատարում է պտույտ, շրջան, վերադառնալով նույն կետին:Այս փի լիսփայությունը ամփոփվեց  Ավեստայի մեջ ի դեմս ԶԵՐՎԱՆ ԱԿԱՐԱՆԱՅԻ :                                                                                                                                                 
ԶԵՐՎԱՆ ԱԿԱՐԱՆԱ- անվերջ ժամանակ, իրանական միֆալոգիայի ժամանակի և ճա կատագրի կերպարն է  Պարսկական ավանդապատումները  ունեն նաև «ժամա նակի վերջը«ԶԵՐՎԱՆ ԴԱՐ ՀԱԽՎԱԴԱՏԱ» հասակցողությունը :Համաձայն ժամա նակի հավերժ հիմն՝ «Բունդա հիշնեիի»,Զերվանը «հզոր է և ՉԱՐՈԻՑ և ԲԱՐՈՒՑ »: 
Հին եգիպտական երկնքի աստվածն էր «ՆԵՐԷՐՉԵՐ»-ը նա գոյություն ուներ ի սկեզ բանէ:«ԶՐՈ» Որպես թվային մեծություն  ոչինչ է,այսինքն ԱՆ-ՈՒ-ՊԱԴ-Ա-ԿԱ (Սան սկրիտ) «առանց ստեղծողի», «ինքը-կարողը»: 
« ԶՐՈ  »  Կլոր շրջանը, երբևէ մեզ հայտնի առաջին գաղափարական սիմվոլը, իր գրաֆիկական և գաղափարական ձևով  մոտենում և  արտահայտում է տիեզերքի առաջնաին վիճակը՝ քաոսը   :  
    1.Շրջանի մեջ տրամագիծ  արտահայտում է աստվածությունը և բացարձակ անվերջությունը :                                                                                                
    2.Կլոր շրջանն է ներսում կետ  ,փաստում  է հավերժական շարժման  միջոցով բնուփյան մեջ առաջին կյանքի ստեղծման երևույթը որը անսեռ է և անվերջ:
   2.Նշանը   մայր-բնությունը աստվածային  հավասարակշռության մեջ:  
   4.   Մարդու առաջացման նշանը:  
   5. Սեռերի բնական  բաժանման ճանապարհը: Եգիպտկան պատկերագրերի մեջ կյանքի նշանն,որը հետագայում դարձավ Վեներաի նշանը :::::::::::::::::::
6.66 .  . (արիական խաչը) կամ հրապաշտների տարբերանշանը, հավերժ ության նշանն է, Հնդկաստանում Ագնի կրակի աստծո նշանն է:Շատ ընդհանրաց ված խորհրդանշան  է նա իմաստավորում է   տիեզերքի հավերժական շարժումը: 
7.   հինգ թևանի աստղ է մեկ ծայրերով ուղղված վերև , մարդու արարման աստվածային   նշանն է: 

8.   շրջանագծի մեջ երկու քառակուսիների համադրությունը խորհրդանշում է արարման ավարտը :
 9.  հինգ թևանի աստղ է երկու  ծայրերով ուղղված վերև , անհավատ մարդու նշանն է :
 10.  երկու կողք կողքի իրար կպած շրջանագծեր նշանակում է ստեղծա գործական  սկիզբ մարդու համար: 
Հնագույն սովորույունների համաձայն թվային հրթականությունը և նրանից առա ջացրած կոմբինացիաները բազմինաստ խորհուրդներ ունեն դրանցից է 0-ից    մինչև 1Օ –ը թվերի  համակարգը և նրա  իմաստը որը կրկնում է առաջի խմբի խոր հրդանշանների իմաստը արտահայտված թվային համակարգի միջոցով:
       Թիվ 0 Բացառձակ   միավոր     է:
       Թիվ  1   սկիզբն է ամեն ինչի  նա մեկ հատ է ,տիեզերական է և անկրկնելի :Նա առաջինն է և իր խորհրդանշանով հանդես է գալիս  որպես արարիչ աստված  :
     Թիվ   2  կրկնություն է կամ սիմետրիայի նշան,վերև ներքև երկինք երկիր   ձախ ականջ, աջ ականջ, դուալիզմ է և սեմանտիկ հակամարտություն  այո-ոչ,լավ-վատ, լույս-խավար,անսեռ անվերջ  : 
      Թիվ 3  անբաժանելի որակ է առանց նրա չկա ամբողջությունը՝ «Էականը»  սա իր իմաստով հավասարվում է իրեն նախորդող մեծություններին և որպես կատարե լիություն դրսևորվում է եռանկյունի երկրաչափական ձևի մեջ երեք ուժերի հա վասարակշռություն   : 
       Թիվ 4   Պիֆագորի մոտ չորսը համարվում է նախասկիզբ և աղբյուրն է բնութ յան :Նա արտահայրում  է խաչաձևված տարերքներին և մատնանշում է նրա կա տարելիության աստիճանը  :Չորսը հիմնական ճարտարապետական մոդել է տաճարների, աղոթավայրերի,պալատների համար:Չորս թիվը նյութականացնում է մարդու համար աստվածաբանական աշխարհը, նշված կառույցները նախատես ված են կամ կապ հաստատելու համար կամ նրա գոյությունը հիմնավորելու հա մար կամ նրա անունից հանդես գալու համար: Պատկերը նաև իր մեջ ամփոփում է երկիրը իր չորս տարերքներով  երկնային շրջանով: Ճարտարապետության մեջ այն  որոշակի  ծիսական իմաստ ունի և ներկայացնում է երկրային կյանքի մոդելներից մեկը, քառակուսի համակարգի միջոցով: Դավանաբանական ճարտարապետական կառույցի հիմքում ընկած են քառակուսին և շրջանը  որոնք լրացնում են իրար :Այն նշանակում է չորս տարերքների  միասնություն  և վերադարձ դեպի սկզբնական շրջան: 
Քառակուսին խորհրդանշում է փակ տարածության կատարելիությունը, քառակու սին որպես ճարտարապետական մոդել բոլոր կառույցների հիմքն է հանդիսանում: 
Բուդդիզմի մեջ քառակուսին ներկայացնում է երկիրը ,չինացների մոտ  քառակու սին անշարժ երկիրն է կապված պտտվող երկնքի հետ(ին ,յան): Չինական հավա տալիքները ասում են «վախեցիր թիվ չորսից» այն համարժեք է մահվան հետ: 
Հունա-հռոմեական ավանդապատումների մեջ  քառակուսին համարվում է Աֆրո դիտե-Վեներայի  պտղաբեր ուժի խորհրդանիշը: Հնդկացիների մոտ քառակուսին համարվում է աշխարհակարգի հիմքը:
Հնդիկների մոտ շրջանի և քառակուսու միասնությունը  համրվում են տիեզրքի և մարդկանց  հավասարակշռված կապը:
Եգիպտոսում կարծում էին որ 4-ը այն թվային խորհրդանշանն  է որը կրում իր վրա է աշխարհի և կյանքի հավերժականության գաղափարը այն նաև արտահայտում է իր մեջ աշխարհի չորս կողմերի գաղափարը :  Երկնակամարը ունի չորս դուռ կամ չորս մուտք:Սա նաև համարժեք է «ստեղծմանը և ոչինչացմանը» 
Հստակորեն կարելի ասել որ թիվ չորսը բանալի է մարդու համար աստվածայինը ինքնուրույն ճանաչելու և նրա հետ մրցելու համար:Այն իր մաքսիմալիստական և բացասական դրսևորվումն է ստանում Արիմանականը ,Լուցիֆերական գաղափա րախոսության մեջ:
Թիվ 5  Շումերների մոտ  հինգը կապված է անդրշիրիմյան աշխարհի հետ:
Հինգը  իրենից ներկայացնում է կիսափակ մարմին և տարողունակ , որը կազմված է կիսաշրջանից որը ավարտվում է բռնակով  այսինքն որպես առարկա նա հնարա վորություն է տալիս և տալու և վերցնելու:Թվաբանական հինգը նշանակում է երկու անհավասար միավորների իրար միացում  որեղ երկուսը  արևի համարժեքն է իսկ երեքը լուսնի, այս մոդելի մեջ ավարտվել է հակասությունը և ստեղծվել է հավասա րակշռված աշխարհ: Կան այլ բնույթի բացատրություններ որոնք նույպես կարևոր են բայց դուրս են այս առժեքային համակարգից:                                  

 Թիվ 6. նույն պես իր գրաֆիկայով արտահայտում է շարժում ներս կամ դուրս ,  թվային համակարգի մեջ այն արտահայտվում է որպես 2+4=6 այսինքն մարդու կողմից փորձ է կրկնել աստվածայինը և հավերժականը և համադրել այն: Թիվ 6-ը կարելի է հասկանալ որպես բարու և չարի հավերժական պայքարի խորհուրդ որը կյանք է ստեղծում:   .  .
Թիվ 7, հայկական այբուբենի «է» տառի զբաղեցրած աստիճանը, հայկական ավան դապատումների 7 սրբազան լեռներ Մասիս,Արագած, Նեշտութ, Տավրոս,Վարագա, Սիփան, Մանի:7 գլխավոր աստվածություններ Հալլդի,Միհր,Վահագն,Արամազդ, Անահիտ,Նանե,Տիր: Հին Եգիպտոսում  թիվ յոթը համարվում էր Օզիրեսի խորհրդա նշանը ,համաձայն առասպելի երեկոյան յոթին օձ Ապոպը հարձակվում է Ռա աստծո նավի վրա: 
Մահացածները անցնում են յոթ դահլիճների և յոթ դռների միջով  որպեսզի հայտ նվեն «ԱՄԵՆՏԻ»: 
Շումերների մոտ յոթը երկրի նշանն է և պատկանում էր Էնլիլին ,երբեմն նաև նրան անվանում էին  «Յոթերորդի տիրակալ»: 7-ը կարևոր թիվ է բոլոր դավանանքների մեջ,արարման 7 օրերը, Հայտնության գրքի մեջ 7 կնիքները, ոսկյա յոթ թևանի մո մակալը, 7 հրեշտակները և այլն: Ղուրանում 7-ը թիվը նույնպես իմաստավորված է ,մինչև այժմ մուսուլման ուխտագնացները Մեքքայում  պետք է 7 անգամ պտտվեն Կաբբան: 7 թիվը կապված է նաև բաբելոնական «Էնումա Էլիշ» պոեմի հետ :Վեց աղյուսակների վրա պատմվում էՄարդուկի կողմից աշխարհի ստեղծման մասին իսկ յոթերորդ աղյուսաի նբողները նվիրված են աստծուն:  
  7 թվի գաղտնիքը հավանաբար Շումերներին հայտնի է եղել :Նրանք իմացել են  տիեզերական ինչ որ մի երևույթ որը կապված է եղել արեգակնային համակարգի 7-րդ մոլորակի շարժման հետ որով և ըստ Շումերների պայմանավորված էր մարդու կյանքը երկրի վրա: Շումերական լեգենդների մեջ արեգակնային համակարգի 7-րդ՝   մոլորակը կոչվում էր Նիբուրու,  Շումերական առասպելների մեջ համարում էին աստվածների տուն:    մարդու արարման նշանը:
 Թիվ-8 ՈՒթ ճառագայթանի պատկերը Ինիանա-Իշտարի խորհրդանշանն  է:
Վեներա մոլորակը ամեն ութ տարին մեկ անգամ հայտնվում է Սիրիուսի օրբի տայում և դառ նում է լուսաբացի աստղ:Միջագետքի հնագույն աստվածուհիներից Նիհուրսագը խոցում է ութ աստվածների և աճեցնում է ութ անուն բուսականութ յուն:ՈՒթ ճառագայթը աստղը ստեղծվում է երբ  մեկ քառակուսին դրվում է մյուս քառակուսու  վրա  շեղ :Հին հնդկաստանում աստղը համարվել է, տղամարդու «քա ռակուսի» և կնոջ «եռանկյունի» խորհրդանիշը: Թիվ ութը կամ նրա համակարգը կապված է հիմնականում արևի հետ մարմնավորում է հավերժականը, փոփոխա կանությունը և անվերջանալիությունը նաև հավերժական պայքարը  :
Թիվ ութը ամփոփիչ երևույթ է    ազդարարում է  արարման ավարտը:
Թիվ-9. իննը ներկայացնում է երեք թվի կրկնությունը ,համաձայն Եգիպտական արևապաշտական միֆոլոգիայի հին եգիպտացիների դիցարան մտնում էին ինը բարձրագույն աստվածներ    անհավատ մարդու նշանն է :
  Թիվ-10 տաս Շումերների և Եգիպտացիների մոտ համարվել է հայր աստծո խորհրդանիշը, թիվ տասը ամբողջականություն է ,այն արարչական է  և կազմում է  ավարտուն  փակ շրջաններ  :Նշանը ազդարարում  է արարչի աշխար հաշինության ավարը և հանդիսանում է մարդու համար  որպես ստեղծագործա կան  սկիզբ:Աշխարհը արարվել է աստծո կողից արտասանված տասը խոսքերի ուղղեկցությամբ կամ  տասը պատվիրանների միջոցով: 
Այս համակարգին հետագայում ավելացվել է 11 ,12,13 թվերը որոնք իրենց խոր հուրդներով  կապված են միայն մարդու գործունեության և գաղափարական խնդիր ների հետ: 

Թիվ 11-ը խորհրդանշում է կյանքի ղեկավարումը և նօր ծրագրերի իրականացումը կապված է մարդու ցանկության հետ:

Թիվ 12-ը խորհրդանշում է մարտդուն որը  կարողացավ  հաղթահարել և համա կարգել  12 մասից բաղկացած տիեզերական ուղղեցույցը:

Թիվ 13- խորհրդանշում է մարտդուն որը  ի հակադրում տրիեզերական և աստվա ծային խորհրդի փորձում է հասնել իր բարձրագույն նպատակին օգտագորղելով իր ողջ կարողությունները: Մարդը փորձում է իր ագրեսիվ հատկանիշների շնորհիվ միացնել իրար երկու ուժեր,Աստվածայինը, արարչականը՝թվային համարժեքը «1»  և մարդկային գիտակցության արդյունքը՝թվային համարժեքը «12» որոնց միացումը ավերիչ պոտենցիալ ուժ ունի: Հակասությունը իր դրսևորումը գտավ և ամրագրվեց դառնալով լուսնի նոր տարեցույցային համակար:Այս համակարգի հիմնական կրողներն էին աքքադները ,հետագայում այն ամրագրվեց հրեական մշակույթի մեջ և արտահայտվեց հրեական հավատի առաջնայինը և միակը լինելու 13 փաստերով: 
Exotericos-ը հնագույն ժամանակների մտածողության հիմնական ձևն էր,որը իր ավարտուն տեսքը ստացավ Հալլդեների մոտ և  գործնական տարածումը գտավ բո լոր կրոնների  մեջ: Ինչպես այսօրվա հզոր դավանաբանական գաղափարախոսութ յունները այնպես ել ժամանակին հրապաշտական գաղափարախոսությունը իր շուրջն էր հավաքել գիտությամբ և աստվածաբանությամբ զբաղվող որոշակի սոցի ալական խմբերի ներկայացուցիչների էթնիկական պատկանելիությունը սկզբուն քային չէր, Նրանց հաջողվեց ստեղծել մի այնպիսի համակարգ որի ծառայություն ներից օգտվում էր ողջ դավամնաբանական աշխարհը:Ասյ առումով տարածա շըր ջանի ամենա գաղտնիքներ պարունակող երևույթերից են Հալդիները,նրանց  էթնի կական պատկանելիությունը դեռևս պարզաբանված չէ, որի հետևանքով մի շարք հարցեր դեռևս իրենց պատասխանները չեն ստացել:
Համարվում է որ Հալդի-ազգությունը  պատկանում է հրեա արաբական էթնոխմբին: Համաձայն համընդհանուր  կարծիքի Հալլդի անվան ծագումնաբանու թյունը  հետևյալն է, այն գալիս է արամեական լեզվից և նշանակում է «կադայ կամ քասդայա,հեբրայերեն כַּשְׂדִים —կասդիմ,աքքադերեն կալդու,քալդայա հունարեն Հալ դայոյ»: 
(հատված)
*Ներող կլինեք պատկերները բացակայում են*

----------

ranchpar (16.10.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

Հեթանոսությունն  էլ  ա   շատ  տվյլներ  տալիս  Արի  մարդկանց(Արի  Մանի  սերուննդների)  տարածման  մասին,անգամ  քրիստոնեության  գաղափարախոսության  աղբյուրների  մասին....

----------


## Աինի

Հայրենիքը չի սիրում նա ով չի ճանաչում այն :Bad:

----------

Lion (16.10.2009), Մեղապարտ (17.10.2009), յոգի (16.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ըստ հրեական աղբյուրների Նեմրութ լեռան վրա էր գտնվում Սեմին նվիրված տաճարը որտեղ և Աբրահամը կոտրեց կուռքերին և երկպագեց Արարչին և տվեց իր խոստումը որից հետո նա ճանապարհվեց դեպի Պաղեստին:


Այս թեզի հետ կապված հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա եմ գտել - 

Ծննդոց գրքում հիշատակվում է Նեմրութ անունով մի հերոս` քաջ մի որսորդ էր և Միջագետքյան քաղաքակրթության հիմնադիր: Հենց նրան էր պատկանում հայտնի Բաբելոնյան աշտարակի շինարարության գաղափարը: Համաձայն մուսուլմանական կրոնական պատկերացումների, որոնք անկասկած իրենց մեջ պարունակում են քրիստոնեական հավատալիքների տարրեր, Աբրահամին հենց ծնված իսկ պահից վիճակված էր պայքարել Նեմրութի դեմ...

... Նեմրութ սարի հրաբխային հանգած խառնարանի մեջ կա մի հետաքրքիր լիճ: Ըստ քրիստոնյաների հոգևոր պատկերացումների` հենց այստեղ է թաքնվել Աբրահամի մայրը Նեմրութ աստծո հետապնդումներից և հենց այստեղ է ծնվել Աբրահամը: Ըստ ժողովրդական հավատալիքների` Նեմրութը, զգուշանալով Աբրահամից, հրամայել է այրել նրան, բայց կրակը վերածվել է ջրի, իսկ փայտերը` ձկների...  :Think:

----------

Մեղապարտ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Աինի

> Վարպետ, ջանդ սաղացրու, սնովա նաչիլոս:
> ...
> Ի միջի այլոց, ես հայկական հավատալիքներն ուսումնասիրել եմ մինչև վաղ նեոլիթ՝ Վիշապապաշտության ակունքները, ու միաստվածության հետք էլ չեմ տեսել: Ունեինք Աժի Դահակա (համեմատիր՝ Աժդահակ), Աժի Ռուդրախա, և այլն: Դատելով վիշապաքարերից, ամենաշատը պաշտվում էր ջրի վիշապը:
> 
> Միաստվածության վաղ նկրտումներ կան Բաբելոնում («Էլ» աստվածության կուլտը, որն իր հերթին դարձավ քրիստոնեության Հայր-Աստծո նախատիպ, չնայած ի սկզբանե կին էր):
> Ի միջի այլոց, Էլն էլ է ուղարկում իր որդի Մարդուկին աշխարհ, ինչից հետո Մարդուկը մեռնում էլ է, հարություն էլ է առնվում:
> Նաև Հնդկաստանում՝ Վիշնուի ու նրա ավատարաների կուլտերը:
> Մեղապարտ, խղճա մեր նյարդերը:


Ի սկզբանե ասեմ, որ Բաբելոնը երբեք Միաստվածության կենտրոն կամ բնօրրան չի եղել, և Բաբելոնյան ոչ Էլը ոչ Էնլիլը, ոչ Էնկին և Ոչ էլ միջագետքյան Ադոնիսը Հրէական Էլոհիմի  և Ադոնայի հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր կապ չունեն, իսկ Հայկական լեռնաշխարհի հավատալիքների խորը ուսումնասիրությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ Հայկական լեռնաշխարհն իսկապես եղել է և միաստվածության բնօրրան և կենդանակերպերի ստեղծման բնօրրան , իսկ բազմաստվածությունը Հայկական լեռնաշխարհում ավելի ուշ ժամանկաշրջանի հետևանք է, այլ այլասեռված կրոնների հետ շփման արդյունք,  իսկ այն աստվածությունները որոնք պաշտվել ոն Հայաստանում ուշադիր զննելու դեպքում կհասկանանք,  որ նրանք բոլորը ունեն մարդկային հատկություններ, օր՝ Աստղիկը համարվել է Նոյի աղջիկը, Տիրը՝ Որմզդի դպիրը,  Վահգնը Քրմական դասի՝ Վահունիների նախահայր…

----------

Մեղապարտ (14.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Այս թեզի հետ կապված հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա եմ գտել - 
> 
> Ծննդոց գրքում հիշատակվում է Նեմրութ անունով մի հերոս` քաջ մի որսորդ էր և Միջագետքյան քաղաքակրթության հիմնադիր: Հենց նրան էր պատկանում հայտնի Բաբելոնյան աշտարակի շինարարության գաղափարը: Համաձայն մուսուլմանական կրոնական պատկերացումների, որոնք անկասկած իրենց մեջ պարունակում են քրիստոնեական հավատալիքների տարրեր, Աբրահամին հենց ծնված իսկ պահից վիճակված էր պայքարել Նեմրութի դեմ...
> 
> ... Նեմրութ սարի հրաբխային հանգած խառնարանի մեջ կա մի հետաքրքիր լիճ: Ըստ քրիստոնյաների հոգևոր պատկերացումների` հենց այստեղ է թաքնվել Աբրահամի մայրը Նեմրութ աստծո հետապնդումներից և հենց այստեղ է ծնվել Աբրահամը: Ըստ ժողովրդական հավատալիքների` Նեմրութը, զգուշանալով Աբրահամից, հրամայել է այրել նրան, բայց կրակը վերածվել է ջրի, իսկ փայտերը` ձկների...


Դու բերել ես այն հատվածը որի մասին մենք խոսել ենք ,ես խոստացա առանձին թեմա բացել Աբրահամաի մասին սակայն հրաժարվեցի  մի պատճառով ,կգանք նորից դեմ կառնենք հայկական ֆակտորին: Իսկ դա կդառնար հերթական քաշքշոցի առիթ ֆորումում:
Հրեական ավանդապատումները այս մասին գրում են ավելի ամբողջական ,  սակայն քիչ հասկանալի ( մեր համար):Աբրահամի հայրը Ֆալեկն էր, նա կռապաշտ էր  և ծառայում էր Բաբելոնի արքունիքում,երբ պետք է ծնվեր Աբրահամը արքան իր մոտ է կանչում Աբրահամի հորը և պահանջում է իրեն տալ այն մանուկին որը պետք է ծնվի Ֆալեկի ընտանիքում:Ֆալեկը խաբում է արքային և տալիս է իր վորդու փոխարեն ստրուկի մահացած նորածնին, իսկ իր զավակին թաքցնում է և հետո ուղարկում է այլ երկիր:
Աբրահամը ընտրյալ էր Աստծու կողմից և ըստ գուշակների նա պետք է զբաղեցներ գահը այդ պատճառով արքան ցանկանում էր սպանել նրան:
Աբրահամը վերադառնում է Բաբելոն երբ արդեն հիսուն տարեկան էր այստեղ նա կոտրում է կուռքերին և ընդվզում է կռապաշտության դեմ,Արքան մահապատժի է ենթարկում նրան և նետում է վառարանի մեջ:Աբրահամը դուրս է գալիս ողջ և առողջ :
Աահ Աբրահամի հակիրճ պատմությունը:
Իսկ դիցաբանական դեպքերը տեղի են ունենում Վանի Նեմրութ սարի   մոտ, իսկ Տավրոսյան Նեմրութում նա տալիս է իր վերջնական երդումը պայքարել անաստվածների դեմ , այդ ժամանակ բացի Արևապաշտներից բոլորը համարվում էին անաստվածներ:
Այդ պատճառով է որ Աբրահամը հրեա չէ և լուսնապաշտ չէ բայց համարվում է հրեաների նախահայր և փրկիչ:

----------

